# 2021 Pumpkin Growers Thread



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> 2020 thread: 2020 pumpkin growers thread
> 
> Seed catalogs are out and its time to start ordering again!
> 
> ...


 Construction is messy ~ no matter how hard you try to keep everything organized. 

Harvest Moon is dreamy. Best of luck growing this year. 

It seems I got myself roped into a growing competition with a few friends. Which is funny because I hate doing things like that. But before I could say NO a giant pumpkin seed was given to me. I don't even know what kind of seed it is. Its inside this envelope & I guess we will find out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I might actual try and grow some pumpkins this year. I would love to grow some mini ones anyone have some seeds they like best for these ?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Saki.Girl said:


> I might actual try and grow some pumpkins this year. I would love to grow some mini ones anyone have some seeds they like best for these ?


I think Jack be Little's are probably the easiest minis to grow. They can grow in a container, and do well with a trellis or along the ground. 









Pumpkin, Jack Be Little


HEIRLOOM. Adorable, miniature pumpkins, just 3" across and 2" high, for fall/winter decorations.




www.burpee.com





If you need to save space, I've had great luck with Lil Pumpkemon. The grew more as a semi bush, only about 5' long vine but lost of little buggers on it. 









Pumpkin Lil Pump-Ke-Mon F1 Seed


This mini pumpkin features orange and green stripes on a white background for a unique look that your customers love. Lil’ Pump-Ke-Mon pumpkins have a distinctive flattened shape with slight to medium ribbing emphasized by the orange and green stripes. The 1 to 2 lb. fruit is set on a compact...




www.harrisseeds.com


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I think Jack be Little's are probably the easiest minis to grow. They can grow in a container, and do well with a trellis or along the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 great thank you i am going to give these both a try


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm not on this thread usually but last summer I posted that I had LOTS of vine and flowers almost no pumpkins. A few years back it was suggested to hand pollinate which I did last summer. Still not many fruit compared to vine. Someone suggested that I need something more added to my soil to help with setting fruit. The squash beds were chicken poop mixed with a little composted hay litter mixed with our more clay like soil. During the growing season gardens get water from the duck pools, so lots of duck and goose poop over the growing season. Was able to get semi composted horse manure layered over the beds 2 weeks ago. What else can we try to get more pumpkins. I'm in the PNW, I looked it up growing zone 8b I have mostly shade but do my best to plant where I get the most sun.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm betting it's the PNW causing your issues more than soil conditions. Are you looking for jacks, pie, or mini varieties?

Pumpkins are a little finnicky on setting fruit due to weather conditions. I'm usually battling it being too hot, but PNW can be battling the opposite problem. 

Reading around, it looks like getting them to ripen is an issue up yonder as well. 

Given that, I'd say the best bets are:

For Jacks:
Ol Zeb's if you can find them. Developed in Canada for colder weather. Not the greatest stems for using as a handle, but up to 30lb size in the north. 
Neon Pumpkins. Developed for a super short grow season. They are yellow to orange from the get go. (basketball sized) 
Racer Pumpkins. New Hampshire variety specifically going for yields in the North. (usually basketball sized) 

For Pie:
New England Pie. Again, cool weather specialist

For Minis: 
Jack Be Littles, again. Maybe even specifically in a container in a sunny spot.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks... I'm into the craving and decorating kind. About the only thing I've gotten any number of has been the Jack be little kinds. Love the Cinderellas... of course my Chiro's neighbor threw an old "melting" Halloween one in his horse manure pile one Nov and had more then he knew what to do with by next Sept. The horses were gorging themselves on them. I also have a fondness for the bumpy warty ones and white too, but never had any luck with them.

Yes our weather is a bear to deal with, temps can vary wildly within a few miles. I live in the western side of the cascade foothills and the micro climates are hard to deal with. What gets me is 5 miles west of me is a farmer who grows acres of pumpkins. Another couple of farmers to the south of me grow acres and acres of them. They reseed most of their fields by plowing under the pumpkins that didn't make it to market. About the only thing I can figure is their fields get more sun or heat... alas there's nothing I can do to improve that.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

just ordered my mini pumpkin seeds whoot now to work on what i am going to grow them in


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Admittedly I'm prolly gonna do like a 50% switch to funkins this year, Im trying to do some landscaping and house repair so I can sell this place in 2 years. Plus, I'm also the lazy guy who buys 20+ and gets rid of like 10 before they start to rot.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Seed catalogs are out and its time to start ordering again!


Aaahhhhh yeeeessss......garden porn time!!

We're expecting a big snowstorm from Sunday to Tuesda so I'll have plenty of time to peruse them all.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Glad to see the thread started. I am slowly starting to order supplies for this year's patch. While I will start my plants indoors again, I am going to start a month later than last year. I will practice germinating in March to make sure that I still have the touch. I personally use the heated baggie method. My goal last year was to get my plants out by March 15th, but this year my goal is to have them out April 28th.

While an early start sounds good in theory you still have to have sunlight to grow. Pumpkin plants do not thrive under cloudy conditions. Plus, as my pumpkin vines started to get about 6ft long, my indoor enclosure for three plants also got out of hand. Especially when you consider that I built an indoor enclosure that I could walk around in and kept it heated at 70 degrees. This year I am going try to throttle back on the extra work, but keep the extra details.

So is the plan......

Pic is not of me but a grower in Utah. But I will be growing a seed from his 849lb pumpkin.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I'm in the PNW, I looked it up growing zone 8b I have mostly shade but do my best to plant where I get the most sun.


Some of the largest pumpkins ever grown in the US were grown in the states of Oregon and Washington. The 6th largest pumpkin ever grown in the world at 2,469 lbs. was grown in Pleasant Hill, Oregon in 2018 and the 9th largest pumpkin ever grown at 2,363 lbs. was grown in Sumner, Washington in 2017.

Congratulations on getting a lot flowers which indicates, in my opinion pretty solid soil. If you get that far along this year, I am sure a lot of old timers in growing years, not age...lol, will help you out with getting them pollinated.

Best of luck.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Suplies are starting to roll in. I picked up a couple bags of seed starting soil. Last year was the first year that I used seed starting soil. It is certainly worth it. My old standby was Home Depot top soil. It may be me but "top soil" seems to have almost no dirt in it anymore. It is basically just shredded bark. Seed starting soil is real fluffy dirt and it holds water really well.

Once again, I start way too early. Most people can wait to put seeds in the ground until late May. It all just depends on your last frost date. I am just trying to maximize my growing days. It has been my experience that it takes about six weeks or so after germination to get flowers that are ready to produce. And then about 75-90 days to get a pumpkin through maturity. Though there are "racer" variety of pumpkins that can mature in 30-45 days.

My perfect pollination date would be the first week to ten days of June. Then I would be at 90-110 days of pumpkin growing which is good. That would give me to a solidly mature pumpkin in September and my pumpkin contest is around the 20th of September.

This time of year flies by fast. It will be April in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone.  

My two gallon pots came in this weekend via Amazon. Kind of shot myself in the foot with Amazon. I bought them and then was like "Home Depot sells pots." The Home depot pots were less expensive but were more of the one and done type. I was pleasantly surprised that the Amazon pots are more like sturdy indoor plastic pots. I will probably test germinate 8 seeds and put four in pots. I will grow the four test plants indoors for three weeks and check to make sure that the roots are not bound and that my lighting set-up is good enough for three weeks of growth.

That will leave 8 fresh pots for the garden plants. Ever since the year I had one plant suffer from bacterial leaf spotting, I try to be extra cautious. I will wash all 12 pots thoroughly and re-use next year. As soon as I get a decent weekend, I will probably work on the patch outer wind break/fencing.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I ordered a gallon of my favorite new supplement from last year: Neptune's Harvest. I had the best leaves last year. I went with the fish and seawood blend. A lot of people use one or the other. I have no idea which is best so I went with the combo mix.

I also added a truckload of manure compost last year which was probably the biggest help. I hope to get another delivery this year, but the owner is a retired gentleman and I am nervous that he is going to call it quits. There are one or two other sources that are farther away, but the delivery charge gets to be like $200-$300 which is outside my hobby budget. My garden is almost 1800 sq ft so it is not like I can purchase compost by the bag.

Getting the itch. We have one or two sunny days a week although the temps are still cold. Highs between 40-55 degrees and lows between 25-35 degrees.

I promise you, May is closer than you think.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ahhh, waaaaaaaay too early for me to start, but I can start deciding what I want to grow, this year. I always do my minis, especially my JBLs (Jack Be Littles) or the harvest mix that has the three colors of minis and you never know what you will end up with, which is what I did last year. You guys all know I love to grow upwards on trellises and such, and in large planters, sometimes, too.

I'm really not sure I'll be able to do much, this year, for pumpkins or other veggies, due to the crazy infestation of both squash bugs and, now, cucumber beetles. I have always dealt with the squash bugs in this yard, but they get worse each year...and the insane infestation of my entire yard of cucumber beetles was brand new, last year. Having the SVBs starting to pop up up here in the northern states isn't helping, either. I may have to try to hold off planting outdoors for as long as I can to try to get any burrowed bugs to pop up and leave my garden, first. (The best thing to do would be to completely grow nothing, this year, to starve the insects out of my yard...but I know I won't be able to resist growing, lol. Sigh.)

We will see when the time gets closer. Right now, we have been in a constant sea of white...it's snowing, once again, right now, actually. Spring Fever...major...as usual.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

**Oh, as I usually do this at the start of each Pumpkins Grower's Thread, each year, here are some helpful Pumpkin growing site links with great info on soil nutrients for if you need vining, leaves, flowers or fruit...pollination...all sorts of good stuff! Check them out if you are new to pumpkin growing or just need a refresher! Of course, asking questions, here, and reading the experienced growers' posts will help immensely, too! There are some great growers on this thread!!

**Here ya' go:

Pumpkin Nook : Pollination, Pollinating Pumpkins

How to Grow Pumpkins, Growing Pumpkin from Seeds. Planting and harvesting by Pumpkin Nook.

**One of the sites I normally post must have shut down, bummer, so here is a site that lists a lot of the types of pumpkins out there, their size category/names, to help you get an idea for some you may wish to try, for those who wanted to know:

Pumpkin Patch - Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Pumpkins!

**For those who would like to go back and read some of the previous year's threads, I linked some so you don't have to search for them, yourselves:

2020 pumpkin growers thread

2019 Pumpkin Growers Thread

Pumpkin Growers Thread 2018

Pumpkin Patch

2016 Pumpkin Patch

Pumpkin Patch 2015

2014 Pumpkin Patch Thread


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, I've used fish emulsion for ages with good results. Sometimes from the local store, sometimes from my fish tank, which grows a surprising amount of java moss and java ferns, so I'm guessing comparable to the seaweed (freshwater plant vs saltwater I suppose) 

In fact, we're probably tearing down the fish tank this year for yet more house remodeling so all the fish/poop/plants are heading into the garden.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WItchy Kitty, I was looking at your page the other day to see if your were running around and I saw your album of candy treats. Unbelievable. The fingers in the jar looked great. Do not begin to worry about growing or not growing. Your baking preparation for Halloween looks like a full-time job. I am a sucker for m&m cookies, so I would not make it past your plate of chocolate m&m cookies.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> WItchy Kitty, I was looking at your page the other day to see if your were running around and I saw your album of candy treats. Unbelievable. The fingers in the jar looked great. Do not begin to worry about growing or not growing. Your baking preparation for Halloween looks like a full-time job. I am a sucker for m&m cookies, so I would not make it past your plate of chocolate m&m cookies.
> 
> 
> View attachment 744245


Lol, thank you. Those M&M cookies are so good. If you ever want the recipe, I can get it for you.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Since I can't start pumpkins, yet, I did get my mini greenhouse up and going with some jalapeno, white sage, cat grass, and flower seeds.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Much like WK, I am trying to get some work in. I am working on my net structure today. It is really warm like 77 degrees and overcast. But having said that, it can be back down to 50 next week. I learned my lesson last year that getting your plants out this early is not a great advantage because of the lack of solid sunshine.

My latest arrival is tablecloths for my pumpkins. I have used old t-shirts in the past, but I wanted something that would give more coverage and not hold water. I am also hoping that with more coverage that it will make it harder for pickle worms or other grubs to chew on my pumpkin. I ordered the 60 inch round tableclothes. It will be a nice problem to have when my pumpkins outgrow them.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Yesterday was a balmy 55, but at least it was warm enough to work on my net structure. Last year, I did not order enough 5 way connectors and then covid hit. Amazing how fast the Chinese plastic product supply line was disrupted. So my structure was short two support rows. I took care of that yesterday. Last year, four of my ten ft. support bars were actually coupled together two 5ft pieces. I noticed the coupled pieces were sagging yesterday, and that will not get any better. So I will be replacing those 4 with new 10ft pieces today.

In the picture is my soil sample collection tool. I have done tissue tests in the past but not a soil sample. I will be taking a soil sample and sending it off to the lab this week. I want to get more nutrients into the soil, than trying to react to deficiencies with drenches and sprays. The soil sample tool was only $20. If had been much more then I would have probably just jabbed a pvc pipe into the ground and used a long handle screw driver to clean it out. But, I do love a good tool.  

I sent off a water sample from my house to be tested. I am only going to do that once this year. But, it will be interesting to see what I am putting into the garden and what I am drinking. I will post the results when they come in later this week.

Pumpkin season is coming.....(Said in my best Game of Thrones Winterfell voice).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col., you are on the ball, already! I hope you get good results from all your testing, or, at least find out what you need to do to get where you need to be for soil and water quality!

The most we could do, today, was start cleaning up the garden area of leaves and random debris. I pulled up a lot of weeds...I'll never understand how they can be growing, already. We worked the soil a bit, too, trying to pull up any overwintering insects. We only have a small, manual hand tiller, so I know we probably didn't get deep enough.
Someday, I hope to get a real tiller...but it'll have to wait until we are in a better financial state.
I need to decide how I want to grow my minis, this year. I've been changing it up, each year, trying to find the best layout for our garden.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

How much is the sample testing? Thinking I might do that to figure out what the hell I need to do with my garden post-construction.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Good news my water is non-hazardous, lol. I was confident that our government water supply would get a clean bill of health but you never know. I have attached a copy of my report below. It is nice to know that my water has a neutral effect on my plants chemically speaking and on the inhabitants of the house. 

UOX, the test runs about $55. I use Western Laboratories in Idaho for all my testing. They are a little more expensive than some, but they are really nice to talk to on the phone about your results. I bet your local AG ext. would run at least soil tests, not sure about water. A lot of Universities run tests for people. Here is a link to the Western Labs: https://westernlaboratories.com/testing-offered-1 . I have also used Waypoint in the past.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My modest goal today is to spray two gallons of round-up throughout my patch to kill the grass and weeds that have survived the winter. I have list of non-pumpkin activities that I need to get done this weekend. A yearly high of 76 degrees is on tap for this Sunday. Though it is getting warmer, for me the energy to get an early start drains my overall pumpkin growing battery.

Last year, I had my plants out by March 15th. But the downside to our spring weather is that it still gets cold at night. We can have 34-35 degree nights into mid-April. So to optimize my plants last year, I built a hoop house with an automated heating system that turned on at 60 degrees. Also, I attached soil heating cables to chicken mesh and buried them at the planting site. And I was constantly having to open and close the hoop house on 70 degree days to keep the temperature below 90 degrees.

It really felt like a second job and it was the second year in a row that I tried to maximize an early start. I think all it did was wear me down for the season. I am pretty sure that my plants did not derive a tremendous benefit from the early start as opposed to waiting until the outside temps were right.

This week's new item of the season, is my drip line fertilizer injector. I want to do more fertilization the easy way and across the whole patch. I am also trying to cut back on watering at the base of the plant. I seemed to have more problems with my stumps last year and I am thinking that I was drenching the base too much. The drip tape will give my fertilized water a more even distribution.

Pumpkin season is approaching........


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see what your results will be for this year, Col.!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I can't wait to see what your results will be for this year, Col.!


I certainly have high hopes in the off season, lol. Another new item this year is a digital flow meter. They run about 20 dollars and attach to you garden hose. I am really baffled why I have not had one of these before just to have one. It just helps answer so many questions. 

I have a rough estimate how many gallons my koi pond is based on size estimation. But the next time I do a major water replacement then I will have a more precise answer. Even if I am just watering the lawn for a few minutes I will know exactly how much water that I am using.

For my pumpkins, it will great way to double check my water usage with the drip tape. I can figure it out mathematically since the drip emitters are rated for .33 gph for each emitter. But it will be nice to know the exact amount of water coming through the hose.

On tap for today is taking soil samples to send off and to practice germinating seeds. I have been lazy on the practice, but I want to germinate my 2021 seeds around April 1st. Since germination takes 5-8 days, I need to practice with throwaway seeds real soon.

Pumpkin season is coming.......


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

A flow meter...that's pretty cool! I didn't even know they made those.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Seed testing is the agenda right now. I started my test seeds Thursday night using the baggie method. Last year, I was 7 for 7 in the testing and 8 for 8 for reals. But the funny thing is that every year, I feel like I have never germinated seeds before. It took about 4 and half days last year for my seeds to germinate. I believe that most growers feel that 85-88 degrees is the best temperature. I have my seed mat thermostat set to 86.

My soil test should be back this week. I look forward to the seeing the results.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You are fancier than I am with your seed germinating...I do the baggie method, too, but I just plop mine inside the tv stand on top of the warm cable box, hahahaha! The seeds must like it in there, because they germinate in 1 to 3 days!
(Cable box got a lot smaller, now, though, so it's been a bit trickier to fit all my seeds up there, lol. Thankfully, I don't do too many.)


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> You are fancier than I am with your seed germinating...I do the baggie method, too, but I just plop mine inside the tv stand on top of the warm cable box, hahahaha! The seeds must like it in there, because they germinate in 1 to 3 days!
> (Cable box got a lot smaller, now, though, so it's been a bit trickier to fit all my seeds up there, lol. Thankfully, I don't do too many.)


Lol, I used to do the same thing with my cable box. I have heard people say that the closer to 90 degrees that you get the faster that they germinate like you said, in about 1-2 days. I got a new cable box and had problems one year, so I just went to a more controlled method. I have a knack of making things more complicated. I am not sure if there is a support group for people like me.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Lol, I used to do the same thing with my cable box. I have heard people say that the closer to 90 degrees that you get the faster that they germinate like you said, in about 1-2 days. I got a new cable box and had problems one year, so I just went to a more controlled method. I have a knack of making things more complicated. I am not sure if there is a support group for people like me.


Lol, the heat pad is probably safer...I'll probably accidentally overheat my cable box at some point by blocking air flow or something. 
I can see it, now..."Um, hi, Xfinity? I need to order a new cable box because I fried mine by germinating pumpkin seeds on it..."


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Soil report is back. It is nice to know my ph which turned out to be 6.6 which is good. Pumpkins/squash like 6.0 to 6.8. I was surprised that my soil was loam and not clay. Don't get me wrong, I have rock hard Georgia red clay. But the 10 yards of loamy soil that I brought in last year must have mixed well with the top 10 inches of clay. I am not surprised that I am woefully low in key categories considering no amendments have been added since last August.

I can live with the low nitrogen and organic matter since I am bringing in 10 yards of composted manure. Phosphorous is easy to add during the season with liquid fertilizers. However, I will be bombing the patch with potassium since I am woefully low. I will be hitting the local garden centers looking for 0-0-50.  My soil report is attached below.

Thank goodness for seed testing. I had a horrible test run. Only 2 of my 8 germinated. My test seeds were an off white and skinny. I prefer the the darker fat seeds. So I went back and tried to duplicate what I did last year. I got a really large ziplock bag a little bigger than gallon size. I made sure to use Bounty paper towels instead of Sams Club. I noticed that the Sams Club towels got drier quicker. But then again, the bags were the smaller sandwich type, and maybe they heated up faster.

Plus, this year I turned up my temperature from 86 to 87 to try and get them to germinate quicker. Why do I always feel the need to tinker with something that works?  Anyway, round two of testing started last night at 86 degrees, large bag, and a more absorbent paper towel.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My last germination test, I went 4 for 4 so I decided to go ahead put the real ones in. We shall see whether I got the kinks worked out. I have eight seeds going, and I hope that at least six germinate to compete for three spots. The best laid plans of mice and men.

I did pull the trigger on a new toy: Stihl 430 Backpack Fogger. I sold it to my wife as an ant killer for the deck and a mosquito killer for the yard. I was able to fog 3 gallons of merit insecticide around the deck and yard in about twenty minutes. This thing is going to be huge time saver in the pumpkin patch when it comes time to foilar feed and start up my svb defense system.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Ya’ll have got me excited for another pumpkin season. May this one be our best yet!

I haven’t decided on my seeds yet, but I’ll probably order from Harris Seed in the next two weeks and get them planted around the end of May. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just picked up another spiral stake (usually used for dogs) to help secure my metal towers that I grow my mini pumpkins up. When I tie ropes between the two towers for the vines to grow across to the other, it can get heavy any start to pull the towers over out of the ground. Using the spiral stakes on the outside of each one and tying them back helps this issue. 
Right now, the only things I have planted in the garden are my lettuces and carrots...but we are going to have a temp drop below freezing Tuesday and Wednesday, with snow, so I'm going to have to do some covering, I guess. Ill have to bring all the potted plants back into the garage, too. Sigh. Not sure what to do with all the young phlox I just planted. They, and the lettuces, can handle early spring temps...but freezes and snow is a different story, especially when they are all tender, still. 
Far from pumpkin weather...sigh.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Far from pumpkin weather...sigh.


It is amazing what three more weeks will do for your weather.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, plants are a popping. I have three plants up springing leaves and others still trying to push their seed coats through the soil. My largest plant has some really large baby leaves, and is starting to grow its first true leaf. The picture below does not give much of a perspective, but the plants are in two gallon pots. 

The root system of these plants really grows fast. Last year they started to become root bound within three weeks when I grew them in one gallon pots. I have decided to grow my plants indoors until the third true leaf. I know most growers put them out after the first true leaf is fully developed. It just makes me feel better putting out a bigger plant. Plus, it gives the outdoors temps more time to heat up.

As far as manual labor this past week I tilled my garden and put out 10 yards (dump truck load) of composted horse manure. It ended up being 84 wheel barrow loads of compost. I came so close this year to hiring a day laborer to help assist me in putting it out. My garden is about 100 feet one way from the manure dumpsite. The idea of help gets to seem more reasonable every year, lol.

Mayor, great to see you posting. If you want any giant seeds from me just let me know. WitchyKitty, I might need you to point me in the right direction for mini pumpkins especially if there is a good bush variety to choose from. I don't want to put too much on my plate, but I am thinking about it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh look at you. I was just doing the math and figuring I needed to start my Big Max in the next 2 weeks. 

we've had 2 extreme wind events (90+ MPH) the last week, and my initial plan for the garden literally blew away. I had prepared sheet composting last fall with leaves and lawn clippings spread out, covered in cardboard, and weighted down with the straw...but it's all gone. 

So, we're advancing to some 2022 plans with starting to build raised beds. I was going to slow roll those, but I should have the first done next weekend, and it'll serve as a compost pit this year so I have a good solid foundation next.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col., your seedlings look great!!
I have only grown a semi-bush type mini pumpkin (Wee be Littles), I can't find any bush types, and I had super poor results with the semi-bush I tried. I tried a few times, my mother in law did, too...may have been the brand, though. I couldn't find them in a good name brand. The few Wee be Littles I got to grow were very nice shaped, though, so if you can find some in a reputable brand, you may do better with them. The semi-bush type vines out just a little bit, but stays mostly bushy...definitely takes up less room than a vining type.
I know the most about the regular vining types of minis.

UnOrthodOx, I'm sorry about all your garden bed layering blowing away. I hope your raised bed set up works out.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I normally grow Jack be Littles, Baby Boos and hope to get some of the striped colored types growing, this year (I have multi packs of the minis, so never know what color I'll get...my mother in law got the striped kind from my seedlings, though, and they were awesome, too.)

If you want something similar to the Wee be Little style but in a vining form instead of semi-bush, I got these, Little October Pumpkins, from Botanical Interests (I think ooojen found them for me a couple years back, online...I ordered them and I love them. High yield and easy to grow, like JBLs.) Little October Pumpkin Seeds


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Lil Pumpkemon were a surprisingly bush variety of minis if you can find them. Lil' Pumpkemon Pumpkin Seeds

I know it says vining, but none of my vines got over 3'. 

We had another unpredicted 70 MPH wind yesterday. I'm getting so sick of it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Lil Pumpkemon were a surprisingly bush variety of minis if you can find them. Lil' Pumpkemon Pumpkin Seeds
> 
> I know it says vining, but none of my vines got over 3'.
> 
> We had another unpredicted 70 MPH wind yesterday. I'm getting so sick of it.


Those lil Pumpkemons may be the mini stripey type in my mini mix, actually, that my mother in law got from the seedlings I started and gave her a couple of. I think hers got a bit longer than 3 feet, but not as long as my JBLs from the mix pack. That could be the plant, itself, or different soil/care/light too. Hard to say. 

We keep getting wind, too...it seems like its year round, now...I know we are all tired of it...beyond tired.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I am just glad that I waited this year. I was in the ground last year by March 15th. It really wore my battery down screwing around with soil cables, ceramic heaters, fans and giant hoop houses as the plants started to vine. We have had three mornings this week under 36 degrees. However, it looks like by May 1st, we are going to be 75/55 at a minimum. When we change, we change fast. I plan to be in the ground between May 2nd- 6th.

I have just learned who I am. I only have so much energy for this hobby which is not infinite.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll pop in now and then to see how people are doing, but I don't think I'll be putting in a pumpkin patch this year. The SVBs were just too thick and too damaging last year. We didn't have any a few years ago, but once they settled in, they really took hold. My vines were all riddled with them. I still got a good crop of some of the more gourd-like varieties (SVB's last choice to attack) but for the effort and the space I invested in pumpkins overall, the payoff wasn't worth it. 
In theory, they only have one generation here in the north, but I saw adults flyin from mid June until freezing, and still had all sizes of borers in Oct. when I tore the dying vines out. 
I'll plant something else and maybe if this year's adults don't find anything to lay eggs on, they'll move along or die without procreating. I can hope. 
Maybe I'll give it another try next year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Just ordered the pumpkinmons: Lil' Pumpkemon Pumpkin Seeds. I will try to put up trellis in the B.E.E. Maybe I can put up two pieces of cattle fencing on the pvc posts. Cool nugget of the day, the state fair is using a pic of my pumpkin on their website to promote the giant pumpkin contest this year..


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I'll pop in now and then to see how people are doing, but I don't think I'll be putting in a pumpkin patch this year.


I understand the frustration with SVBs and skipping a year might really help a lot. There is just no good way to fight them without truly going "Apocalypse Now" with chemical treatments. Corn might be fun to grow. Since I have not gotten a pumpkin to the finish line in two years, I sometimes wonder if I should just take every other year off to ward of SVBs and give the soil a rest.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We have extreme temp changes, too. Last couple of nights have had lows in the 20s and hard freeze warnings, with many other nights still only in the 30s. One of the days, I'm not even sure it hit 40 for a high...and we got snow and graupel...but in just days, here, we will be jumping to 80...then bouncing up and down after that. 

Aww, ooojen, it'll be sad to not see you do pumpkins. I understand, though. I am still slightly on the fence, due to my insane squash bug infestations that get worse each year, the sudden, new emergence of a couple SVBs, and the sudden, new severe infestation all over my veggie garden of cucumber beetles destroying everything. 
I just don't have the energy to fight all of this, anymore, and I have a lot to deal with, lately, too...I really should scrap the whole garden for a year...but I love to grow things, and giving it up due to insects and my health is even hard, lol. We will see...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Cool nugget of the day, the state fair is using a pic of my pumpkin on their website to promote the giant pumpkin contest this year..


That's so awesome!!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I just don't have the energy to fight all of this, anymore, and I have a lot to deal with, lately, too...I really should scrap the whole garden for a year...but I love to grow things, and giving it up due to insects and my health is even hard, lol. We will see...


I was wondering how you were doing this year physically. I hope things at least level out awhile for you. It does stink when gardening because nothing short of an insect war. I understand how you and ooojen feel. I hoping that my first foray into watermelons will be a piece of cake compared to pumpkins. But pumpkins are just so much cooler. 😎


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you...I'm trying to hang in there...been kinda rough, atm. This time of year always tends to really flare up my MS...too many weather changes, barometric pressure changes, ect.
...you can always carve the watermelons after you scoop out the yummy insides...get a nice summer treat AND bring a little spooky Halloween spirit to your cookouts, lol. 😉🎃🍉


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi - new in this thread - but I've tried to grow pumpkins for maybe 5 years now with various issues. My main one in the past 2 years has been pickle worms. Anyone else? (I did a search, didn't find any results on the forums). Main advice I find when googling is: "cover plants at night".  Is that even possible when the vines become 15' long? It says it is a nocturnal moth that lays eggs on mostly squash-type fruits, whose larvae borrow into, eventually destroying the fruits. I have 3-4 nice pumpkins growing two years ago, but all were ravished with pickle worm evidence. 

I'm in Atlanta GA. Weather is mostly hot and humid 🧐


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

nbad311 said:


> I have 3-4 nice pumpkins growing two years ago, but all were ravished with pickle worm evidence.


Pickle worms took me down last year, also. When they talk about covering the plant, I believe that the main concern is the pumpkin itself. That is where I ran into trouble last year. I am not familiar with pickle worms taking out the main vine. If your grubs are white then you have squash vine borers. I just plan to really spray my pumpkins well with Merit insecticide.

You are a real trooper for growing in Atlanta. I am just a little bit OTP in Georgia and I generally get a pumpkin to the finish line once every other year. Right now, I am on a two year losing streak.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Baggie method starts look to be 100% germination. Will be transitioning to pots this weekend on my Big Max seeds. 

Looking at a mothers day start for the Harvest moon variety.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, it's May. I'm going to start getting the garden area set up, soon, for the mini pumpkins. We have to get our tower/trellises up, secured and the ropes tied across them. Then, in about mid May, I start germinating, using the baggie method, then plant the ones that germinate in my little greenhouse, downstairs. Once they get their first true leaves, if it's warm enough, they will get planted outside. I wonder which variety in the Mini Harvest Mix I will get, this year...??? I may plant a Little October Pumpkin plant, too, just for variety, like last year.

Our weather has been soooo wonky with the temps going up and down, lots of wind, ect...I have no idea how this season will go. I don't want to plant too early, as I'm hoping these random really warm days have been waking up the garden bug pests early and they fly elsewhere since there is nothing for them to devour, yet. Here's to hoping!!! I'm keeping my garden a bit smaller, this year, just in case.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Turns out one did not germinate and I'm not sure another is going to end up making it as there's hardly any root. 

So, 10-11 Big Max pumpkins transplanted to pots this weekend and into the grow boxes. 

Finished our first raised bed/compost pit for the year, salvaged what carboard and weed block we could and did most our cleanup. Weather was 80 on saturday, and 60 on sunday...kinda crazy swings for us, really weird weather year. Driest winter on record.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Col. Fryght said:


> Pickle worms took me down last year, also. When they talk about covering the plant, I believe that the main concern is the pumpkin itself. That is where I ran into trouble last year. I am not familiar with pickle worms taking out the main vine. If your grubs are white then you have squash vine borers. I just plan to really spray my pumpkins well with Merit insecticide.
> 
> You are a real trooper for growing in Atlanta. I am just a little bit OTP in Georgia and I generally get a pumpkin to the finish line once every other year. Right now, I am on a two year losing streak.


Sorry about your worms too. They were definitely pests that infected the fruits only - didn't see any evidence of harm to the vine. A few of our cucumbers also had some of them, but not as bad as my pumpkins. 
They're such happy, easy-to-start seeds that I keep trying year after year even with no fruits of my labor (literally....... ha..). My 6 year old is entertained by how big the leaves get and how fast and long the vines grow once they start going. And honestly, it makes me happy too! Just wish I could feel the pride of growing ONE pumpkin! I'm in the Norcross area, btw.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, all plants are in the ground. I guess game on.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Big max getting ready. 









Harvest moons into the baggie and crossing our fingers. Had a light frost this morning. Maybe weekend transplant. Maybe another week. Have to see how swiftly they’re growing.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We just got over a bunch of days with below average temps and frosts overnights. It's just finally, slowly, starting to warm back up. I would normally start germinating my pumpkins, gourds, sunflowers, cucumbers and zucchini about now, but I'm going to give it a few more days or so to make sure it keeps warming up and we don't get another surprise cold front. 

Those of you already starting, best of luck for a good pumpkin season, this year!!! Great pics, so far, too! Love seeing pumpkin and gourd seedlings! Hopefully, I'll have some, soon, too!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been slow in posting. I was on vacation and thankfully everything survived without attention while I was gone. In years past, I would have had the automatic timers and drip lines going. But, I am really trying hard this year to scale back the effort. I will still put in drip lines this year, but I have just not found a super convenient time.

I will take pics of my plants this Sunday. All of them have a vine tip growing, but none of them have laid down. I have that cobra thing going when you have a boatload of nitrogen in the soil.  They will lay down once the vines get to about two feet.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Here are my Cobra Kai plants. lol They could not get more straight up. Hopefully they will settle down this week and start running. When they start running it is like a foot a day. I would love to be pollinating by June 10th. My other plants are more subdued and about a week behind.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got my seeds into baggies for germination, yesterday. We will see what happens.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Col. Fryght said:


> Here are my Cobra Kai plants. lol They could not get more straight up. Hopefully they will settle down this week and start running. When they start running it is like a foot a day. I would love to be pollinating by June 10th. My other plants are more subdued and about a week behind.
> 
> View attachment 745114


Cobra Kai? what did I miss, what are these? 

Had hail warnings and covered up last night with minimal damage. They haven't started to take off yet though.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Cobra Kai? what did I miss, what are these?


You didn't miss anything. When your plants are getting crazy nitrogen the tips will rise up in a snake like fashion like a cobra with the vine tip being the cobra hood. Most people cut back on nitrogen because they are fearful that a strong wind will snap the main vine. Certainly lower to the ground is less prone to taking off like a kite. lol

But the nitrogen is in my soil, so not much I can do there. They must have been planted in a hot spot. I have been watering with a 5-3-3 solution. I will just use my fish emulsion which is a 2-3-2.
They actually are looking much better this morning.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Lost one to hail (the bucket cover got knocked over somehow). 

I still have a couple I might replace it with. Going to transplant the Harvest Moons this weekend as well.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Some of my seeds are starting to germinate. 

I just moved some of my Mini Harvest Mix Pumpkins into dirt in those little six packs that annuals come in (I saved them from flowers I bought to give them a try for my seedlings). I still have some more of those that need to germinate...hopefully, more will, tomorrow. 

I found I only had three Little October Pumpkin seeds left from last year, thought I had more, so here's to hoping all three germinate. I need, at least, two of them, because my mother in law wants a seedling of them for her garden, too, along with a couple of the Mini Harvest Mix ones. I think two are just starting to open up, so maybe tomorrow for those, too. Hoping for all three to germinate.

My Zucchini and Cucumbers all germinated except one, but that's okay, I only need two of each and already have more than that. I have those planted in the six packs, too.

Depressingly, none of my sunflowers have germinated, so far. Not even one. I have four different kinds and nada. Some of the seeds may be too old, the others, I'm not sure. I'm wondering if they got too warm. I'll give them a little longer, but I may need to make the decision to run out and buy new seeds or just not have any, this year. I hate to not have any, as they always give me that "end of Summer, Fall is coming" feeling each year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Lost one to hail (the bucket cover got knocked over somehow).
> 
> I still have a couple I might replace it with. Going to transplant the Harvest Moons this weekend as well.


Aww, sorry you lost one to hail. It's always crummy to lose even one when it comes to pumpkin plants. I hope you end up being able to replace it.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Some of my seeds are starting to germinate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did so much better than me in germination this year. Thankfully, I was 100% when it counted but the first couple of rounds where almost complete failures. I just threw out about 20 sunflower seeds yesterday. I am just hoping that 4 or 5 make it through. Remember how you just tossed out seeds and they grew. And now that I plan my recreational life around them growing, nothing. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> You did so much better than me in germination this year. Thankfully, I was 100% when it counted but the first couple of rounds where almost complete failures. I just threw out about 20 sunflower seeds yesterday. I am just hoping that 4 or 5 make it through. Remember how you just tossed out seeds and they grew. And now that I plan my recreational life around them growing, nothing. lol


I'm getting ready to just toss out a bunch of sunflower seeds right into the garden, myself, because I still am having complete failure in indoor germination.

Eh, I'm actually having rather poor germination for the first time, ever. My Little October Pumpkins still aren't germinating, even though I thought two were getting ready to open up. Those have to be ordered, I can't just go out and buy some, so if they don't germinate, I won't have any, this year. As for my Mini Harvest Mix Pumpkins, no more germination with those, either, besides the three I got the other day. I really need some more of either of them. The only thing I had great germination on was the zucchini and cucumbers.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Eh, I'm actually having rather poor germination for the first time, ever. The only thing I had great germination on was the zucchini and cucumbers.


They must not be making cable boxes like they used to.  For the life of me, I have no idea what I did differently this year. My only thought is that the thermostat is not working right. Because if the mat was not getting hot then the thermostat would not read hot, unless they are both broken. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ug. I gave in and bought a pack of giant sunflower seeds and some JBL pumpkin seeds. I'm going to be a bit behind, this year, but I need something growing. I'm just not getting enough mini pumpkin seeds germinating.

I think my cable box is getting too hot, so I scooted it over and placed my seed baggies next to it so they get indirect warmth rather than direct heat. We will see if that helps. The new sunflower seeds are being direct sowed with the old ones I just put out there. Hopefully, something takes and sprouts...hopefully they ALL don't, though, because I sure put a lot out there in a small area, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Scratch that...setting the baggies next to the cable box, even being inside the door of the TV stand with it, wasn't warm enough. I touched my baggies and they were cool. Ug. So, back onto the cable box. I'm going to need to figure something else out for next year...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*Decision Week '21*

I will be getting down to my three competition plants this week. I need to start burying the main vine and giving the plants more attention. I made my first decision tonight. It is in my largest grow area and it was my easiest decision to make among the three competitions. They both were treated the same but the one on the left is certainly more aggressive.

The second picture is the tlc getting started. I have already tilled my garden twice this season not that one could tell. This year I am going to pitchfork ahead of the vine to aerate the soil. After I pitchforked, I threw out some perlite to help and then put a top layer of peat moss on top. The thinking is that the perlite and peat moss will fill in the newly created channels and keep the soil from compacting.

I am also going back to burying the vines. I will be burying mainly as a bug deterrent. The last two years, I got away from doing it. I had more problems with bugs on the pumpkins but I am going back to whatever worked before.

So that is the plan for what it is worth.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Mostly due to the severe drought, I've only transplanted 8 of my 30 plants this year myself. After the hail storm, 4 Big Max and 4 Harvest moon. 

I've got the tubing for our drip system ready to go, really focusing on water conservation this year.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Picked up my seeds today. I also ordered 200 seeds of Jack-O-Lantern. I won't be planting
the big ones this year. Last year they were a pain lugging around and giving the neighbors
70-100 lb pumpkins, I had to carry them. So this year it will be normal size. I will till up my patch
the weekend and make it 75 by 75 feet. Last year was 50 by 50 vining to 100 by 100.
Im looking forward to the fun. I will be putting my 23 year old son to work ha! 🤣


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm finally getting some more germination of my Harvest Mix mini pumpkin seeds! Thank goodness. 
Still nothing with my last three Little October pumpkin seeds, though, so those are not happening, this year, I guess. That's a bummer, because those are the ones I can paint easier for the cemetery, which means I'll have to paint JBLs or go buy some rounder ones already grown, this Fall.
Some of the new JBL seeds I just picked up are already germinating, too. 
We will have to see what happens with the giant sunflowers, outside. We have a cool front coming through, tomorrow and the next days, of course. Everything seems to be against me growing sunflowers, this year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*Decision Week '21*

Competition #2 was a more difficult decision. I grew two seeds from the same pumpkin. So genetically they were the same and the picture shows how twin-like they were in size. They were the fastest growing of the six plants that I put out by a mile. I ended up going with the one on the left because it had couple of more bigger leaves and the main vine was little bigger. The mother was an award winning orange pumpkin at 500lbs. I will never see 500lbs but it would be nice to have something that looks like a pumpkin in the 200-300lb range.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

*Decision Week '21*

Competition #3 was the absolute most difficult decision of the season. It pitted the and 1800lb seed against its progeny which was a beautiful award winning orange pumpkin that weighed 1025lbs and was grown in 400sq ft. They were nearly identical as the picture indicates. With an impending rain storm, I wanted to narrow down to one as the plants were starting to grow into each other.

I went with the 1800lb seed because it was an older seed and the leaves were a tad larger and more green. The 1800 is the vine on the right, but I was truly splitting hairs. The 1025 is an amazing seed considering that it was grown in 400sq ft. and was a super orange pumpkin. I have more of the 1025 seeds and I will guarantee it a spot next year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Happy Memorial Day everyone! I hope you had a great weekend. So far so good in my patch. All main vines are starting to grow about 6-10 inches a day. I am soon going to hit that crazy time where in two weeks you go from having a dirt patch to a full fledged pumpkin patch.

The rainstorm that we had on Friday, really fed the weeds. If I don't get them knocked down this week, then by next week I will have pumpkins vines and weeds to deal with. I say it every year, I am amazed at how these plants can go from zero to sixty. It has taking me six weeks to get to this point and in two weeks my plants will literally triple in size.

Cannot say enough good things about the backpack fogger. Yes, it is totally over kill. I can spray all my plants with it in about 15 minutes. And what I did not realize is that it is super easy to spray the top and bottom of the leaves. If you hold the fogger at the right level, it gently blows the leaves up and sprays the under side and the main vine. I use the left over spray on my deck and front porch. I have seen a noticeable reduction in ants and spiders which was a selling point to the wife. 

Now that I have said so many glowing things about my patch, I need to go and knock on some wood.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We have our trellis towers up, staked and ready for whenever my pumpkin seedlings get a move on and get bigger. 
We have had unusually chilly and wet weather, anyway, and even colder nights, so my seedlings are probably better off inside, atm, anyway.
I bought those new giant sunflower seeds because all mine here weren't germinating. I tossed a bunch of the old ones in the corner I put the sunflowers, then planted 4 more of the new seeds. Well...I guess the old random seeds liked germinating outside, better, because now I have 9, so far, coming up in one tiny corner. I have no idea which varieties are coming up...so, I will just let them all do their thing, thin them when I see which ones are strongest and spaced the most, then wait and see what types of sunflowers come up, lol.

I love seeing the larger seedlings and plants some of you already have going! It makes me jealous, lol.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well...I guess the old random seeds liked germinating outside, better, because now I have 9.


Ha, I did the same thing with my sunflower seeds and watermelon seeds. I am done micro managing these guys. About half of my sunflower seeds that I just tossed out and a third of my watermelon seeds germinated. I will be pruning down to one watermelon plant. I figured it was time to grow something that actually relished hot and humid weather.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Some trials and tribulations here..

Our raised bed has ALL Soil3 IN IT (my husband's doing, last year). (Soil³ Organic Matter and Humus Compost Soil - Delivered)

BEFORE last year, we had a garbage red Georgia clay (whatever you get when you start to dig here) + Soil3 50/50 mix in our bed. Everything grew normally (in my mind), lots of fruits, etc. Had a few pumpkins as I mentioned earlier in here, but succumbed to boring pests. Anyway - great year for our garden otherwise. LAST year, we switched to 100% Soil3 but my husband *ALSO* fertilized. The plants were basically on steroids and produced very little fruit. Apparently this can happen with over fertilization. It was an overgrown, tomato jungle mess.

THIS YEAR, it's still all Soil3, but no fertilizer. HE (husband) says its fine for growing garden veggies. _I_ speculate it may have too much in it already, from my current vine comparison. Both the vines IN the bed and _OUTSIDE THE FENCE_ *started from the same seed pack, at the same time, but the small vines OUTSIDE the garden grew in flower pots (with potting mix, basically) for the first few weeks. The bed's vines went straight into the Soil3 plot as soon as they sprouted. 🤔 *The big (bed) vines are finally giving me some flowers, so I'm hopeful. Some reviews about the soil say to just do a top layer for gardens, others say you can use pure soil3 for the whole thing. I'm such a plant novice that I'm lost but willing to try, try, and try again!
The roots the vines grow subsequently won't all be in the garden obviously, and will work their way into the clay ground as I steer them around the edges of the bed. Two years ago when I did this, I had to route them out of the garden fence because I ran out of fenced-in room, but that was the year I couldn't keep the pests away, so I sort of gave up once my fruits ended up spoiled. 

The small vines I had in pots that are on the exterior were planted in a garden mixed-filled hole I dug, and covered with deer netting to keep those guys away from my greenery and flowers (When picture was taken, it was simply pieces of my wiring fencing, as I had run out of netting, but switched it yesterday). It'll be interesting to see what the two sets of vines do in the different spaces!

And now, a photo of all this drama:


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

I've enjoyed reading this thread. Not going to lie though: I'm pretty envious of some of the yards folks have for growing pumpkins. Suburban SoCal just isn't the place. This is the second year that I'm trying to grow pumpkins in my 4'x22' "patch" raised bed on the side of the house. I did manage to get a 60# pumpkin last year, but I had just too many plants fighting for limited resources. This year I'm only putting one plant at each end and running them towards the middle. Unfortunately both of the main vines got damaged in my attempts to wrangle them to lay down.  Fingers crossed. 
As an act of desperation, last weekend I tried to till in some compost, peat moss, and chicken manure into some of the backyard grass zone in compacted clay soil yard and planted my backup plants. Some combination of the heat, powdery mildew, gophers, racoons, and rabbits are sure to take them out. But wish me lucky anyway!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Great to see the new posts from everyone. The real housewives of wherever has nothing on pumpkin growing when it comes to drama. Every year, I am like really?- that just happened.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

nbad, I hear you about the red clay. I turned over some of the dirt last night in my garden with a shovel. I am proud to say that after ten years of adding soil and compost, I can now turn the dirt over with almost no red clay. When growers talk about clay soil, they have now idea the difference between clay soil and georgia red clay. lol


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I made the executive decision to switch from alternating Neptune Fertilizer(1/2/1) and a base fertilizer with chelated micronutrients (5-5-10) to Jacks Bloom Buster 10-30-20. I want to be pollinating in two weeks and I feel like my flowers are behind. 

I plan on drenching one gallon of Jacks every three/four days. I hope to get my drip line going this Sunday so I go can start fertilizing my entire patch. I have some commercial grade 12-12-12 which is suppose to be a great time release fertilizer.

Also, I sent in my first tissue test today. I have a feeling that I will be high in nitrogen, but low in potassium and phosphorous. The question will be how low. I will be surprised if my calcium is low. I should get the results back later next week.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Killed my first squash vine borer today. Man, it is like clockwork to kill one around this time. Looking back, my first kill in 2020 was on May 28th, and in 2019 I had killed two of them by June 3rd. 

I guess this battle will never, never, never end.....................

An old post from 2016. I think ooojen found the image first.

Aug 11, 2016

Col. Fryght vs. Darth Borer


 ........................................................


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm hoping that, since I'm running a little behind with getting my pumpkins, zucchini, cucumber, ect outside in the ground, all the bad, destructive insects that hang around and infest my garden will fly off to be a royal pain somewhere else...far, far away. 
A girl can hope...


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello all. I finally got my patch plowed up and planted. I used the same spot as last year
and the patch is 50 by 50 feet. My son helped me which was a big help as well. We didn't
plant any big pumpkins this year but the varieties are Casper, Red Warty Thing, One Too Many
and Jackolantern. It will be fun raising them like it was last year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Received my first tissue test of the year. I have somethings to work on but nitrogen is not one of them. I was double the max amount. lol Switching to the bloom buster was a good idea. I need to find one with zero nitrogen.

Since I am low on copper and sulfur, I was thinking that copper sulfate might help. I have read that it is a fertilizer but it is also used to kill tree roots. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I envy the patience of you folks that worry about the soil having this or that. I just stick some seeds in potting soil to start, water 'em, maybe toss some Miracle Gro on 'em, when they're big enough to not be squirrel food I'll put 'em in the ground & call it a day because I just don't have the temperament to deal with all the details.

If they grow & give me gourds or pumpkins then great, if they don't then there's always next year. I'm not growing for competition though.

This year I bought some small pumpkin plants at Home Depot & I just bought some ornamental gourd seeds from Walmart that I'm starting tonite. Last year they were ready too early so I'm starting them later this year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Nothing to see here kids, double posted somehow!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

They're calling this the worst drought on record and starting the watering restrictions already. I'll be putting into place grey water retention measures to water the pumpkins as a result. Need to get my drip lines in place and some heavy mulching to retain moisture as well. Overall generally not looking like a great year for us here, but I suspect I'll be able to nurse some pumpkins, if not big ones or big numbers.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Need to get my drip lines in place and some heavy mulching to retain moisture as well. Overall generally not looking like a great year for us here, but I suspect I'll be able to nurse some pumpkins, if not big ones or big numbers.


I have heard some growers say that they would rather have too little rain than too much rain. Of course they have fantastic water systems with 200 gallon or more collection tanks. I need to get my drip lines out this Sunday before my patch gets away from me.

I have used drip lines the last two years, but I remember almost nothing about setting it up. Plus, this year I want to add a fertilizer injector. It seems like my learning curve is always going in the wrong direction even after a decade. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col, hope you can figure out your soil nutrient issues. I don't know much about copper sulfate...wish I could help ya' there. I love how much effort you put into getting great pumpkins!
MCR, I don't have much room for growing, either. I hope your plants do well with your set up.
nbad311, nice little experiment you have going...your plants both in and out of the garden are looking good.
Rigormortor, I'd like to try Casper, as well, someday.
UnOrthodOx, I'm sorry you are having a bad drought season, this year. It sounds like you have a good plan to try to keep them from drying out, though.
RCIAG, I don't get too crazy, either, but I do a little extra to get my pumpkins going. I fall somewhere in the middle, I guess. Most of my work goes into hand pollinating and having to route and tie up my vines since I grow mostly upward with minis and gourds.

Speaking of, I just got my minis in the ground, today. I'm not doing as many, this year. I'm just doing a JBL plant and three Harvest Mini Mix plants. I don't have the energy to do any more than that, this year.
It's a rough week to be starting them, because our temps jumped up really high, really quick. I wish I could've started them a little earlier. Even though I hardened them off, this hot sun is just melting my poor seedlings. I have them shaded a little bit, right now, from the midday sun, for their first day in the ground. I'm hoping they will be okay, but I have some extras, just in case...some of those are going to my mother in law, though.

Once I see if they take and start to grow, out side, I'll snap some pics.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just started some mini ornamental gourds last nite & they'll go up along the fence we share with the school just like last year. It was one of those packs with a bunch of different seeds so it's always kinda fun to see what comes of it all.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Col. Fryght said:


> Received my first tissue test of the year. I have somethings to work on but nitrogen is not one of them. I was double the max amount. lol Switching to the bloom buster was a good idea. I need to find one with zero nitrogen.
> 
> Since I am low on copper and sulfur, I was thinking that copper sulfate might help. I have read that it is a fertilizer but it is also used to kill tree roots. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 745475


Rock Phosphate is plain Phosphorus with very little Nitrogen(.37) if you are looking for something similar to Bloom Booster. It also is high in Calcium and traces of other elements but at under 1%


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

aaaaaand straight into 100s this week...


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi all! I finally get to join this thread! 

I've always had a black thumb of death so I pretty much gave up on growing anything a long time ago but I felt compelled this year to try my hand at pumpkins for my favorite holiday! I live in an apartment so I can't have any big monsters sadly, but I did order some seeds for _Orangita_ and _Black Cat_ mini pumpkins that I heard can be grown in large buckets. The other day I finally noticed they had started to sprout! And not even a day later they have jumped to almost 2"! I'm so excited!

The only thing that bugs me is that my orange ones are lagging so far behind their darker cousins! Only 2 of the orangita seeds I planted have sprung up and even then they're doing no where near as good as the black cat ones. If I don't see a few more trying to jump up by next week I might try planting a few of the extra seeds I have. They did take a pretty bad beating by the rain on their 2nd day outside (I'm talking the dirt was jumping OUT of the buckets it was hitting so hard!) So I'm thinking either they got spat up or wound up buried much deeper down than the others. Only time will tell!


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

UnOrthodOx said:


> aaaaaand straight into 100s this week...


Same in SoCal. On the plus side, no female flowers yet to wilt in the heat.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Industen said:


> Rock Phosphate is plain Phosphorus with very little Nitrogen(.37) if you are looking for something similar to Bloom Booster. It also is high in Calcium and traces of other elements but at under 1%


That is a really rock solid suggestion.  I will definetly give it a go and make sure that I till it in next year. Feel fee to keep posting during the season.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I left pumpkins out last year on purpose for the birds, squirrels & rabbits to eat. I knew this would happen, but I don't mind, I now have pumpkin plants popping up EVERYWHERE in the backyard, plus 3 that I planted on purpose. 💕🎃


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I left pumpkins out last year on purpose for the birds, squirrels & rabbits to eat. I knew this would happen, but I don't mind, I now have pumpkin plants popping up EVERYWHERE in the backyard, plus 3 that I planted on purpose. 💕🎃


Good luck with all of them.. Keep us updated on how they are doing.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Anybody had any luck protecting young female flowers from the heat? Same thing happened last year when I had female flowers show up in the perfect location just as a heatwave started and they all died. Today I set up the misters to go off for a few seconds every few minutes and put a fan blowing on the flower to try and keep it cool during the heat of the day using evaporation. Going 100% shade on the bud too.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

MCR said:


> Anybody had any luck protecting young female flowers from the heat? Same thing happened last year when I had female flowers show up in the perfect location just as a heatwave started and they all died. Today I set up the misters to go off for a few seconds every few minutes and put a fan blowing on the flower to try and keep it cool during the heat of the day using evaporation. Going 100% shade on the bud too.
> View attachment 745575


You are doing the best that you can. Anything over 95 is just really rough. Maybe frozen milk jug of water next to the flowers to help keep them cool. They take about 10 days to mature. Wishing you better weather next week.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

In my experience it's actually nighttime lows over about 65 that seem to impact the females setting or not more than daytime highs, and there's just not a lot you can do about that. But we had a stretch of highs in the 90s and lows in the 70s and nothing set. Then a stretch of 100 highs and 50 lows and I got a bunch of new pumpkins in that stretch. Mine are not close to having flowers yet, and thus far seem to be responding extremely well to the heat in terms of growth.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Twins! Well not exactly, but to my surprise I had two plants ready to pollinate. It is almost like clockwork. I started my seeds on April 15 and on June 16, I am pollinating at about 16ft out.

My worry over male flowers was misplaced. I had a really good male flower day yesterday with every plant having 8-10 male flowers. Today was better. One plant had 13 male flowers and the other had 11 male flowers.

Feels good to be pollinating before the heat. Our high today is 84.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Hard to believe that we could be just ten days away from the inaugural Tale of the Tape.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

A question about pollinating a second pumpkin. I really like where my pumpkins are at on the vine about 16ft. I have gotten away from pollinating a second pumpkin on the same vine. I don't lose a pumpkin that often once pollinated. Plus, it seems to be that when I did pollinate two, the failure rate of the first one went up.

These are just my general observations over the years. Not meant to be scientific. But I am nervous that if the pumpkins do not take that I will miss the pollination on the second one and will have to go with the third. This would put my main vine pumpkin around the 4th of July which can be really tough in Georgia. Plus, I will be about 28-30 feet out which I am not comfortable with.

Thoughts?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I saw a field mouse running around my plants last weekend for the first time ever. I set a trap on Tuesday night. It took a couple of days, but I caught him. Still not sure how he got into my enclosure. Anyway, I drove him a few miles away and let him loose in a national park. Hopefully it works out well for both of us.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> I saw a field mouse running around my plants last weekend for the first time ever. I set a trap on Tuesday night. It took a couple of days, but I caught him. Still not sure how he got into my enclosure. Anyway, I drove him a few miles away and let him loose in a national park. Hopefully it works out well for both of us.


I feel your pain. I woke up to find out that a racoon had spent all night in my raised bed "patch" eating my worms (and thankfully not damaging my plants too much). But s/he did leave me a huge "present" of previously-digested worms (I assume). I don't have a racoon trap, so I had to settle for setting up a motion-activated monster-in-the-box and video camera.  I've got the shade cloth locked down with clamps like Fort Knox too. Hopefully fun vids of scaring away racoons to come.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I've got something that has been digging up my young plants about every other day. Thankfully, I had extra mini pumpkin seedlings, still, and some I found soon enough to replant and they perked back up. Lost some zucchini, though, which i tossed a couple more seeds straight in the ground and am hoping they will catch up...and some of my sunflowers have been bitten right off at the base. Thankfully, this year, I was prepared for that and left a bunch instead of thinning them all, and once I feel they are safely big enough, I'll thin. 

I know they are destructive, but that field mouse sure is cute!!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I know they are destructive, but that field mouse sure is cute!!!


It is funny how many insects/animals that you know exist but never see until you start growing pumpkins.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

MCR said:


> I don't have a racoon trap, so I had to settle for setting up a motion-activated monster-in-the-box and video camera.  Hopefully fun vids of scaring away racoons to come.



That racoon would have been better off messing with a Christmas Decorating Enthusiast instead of a Halloween one.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

That wily raccoon made it into the patch again last night through the cattle panel trellis and trashed it. Argh. Unfortunately, the motion sensor for the monster-in-the-box only caught him as he was leaving. So I've deployed an ankle tickler right above the patch to whip around there and will put the motion sensor inside the patch. I think I've blocked his access. But then again, I thought I had last night too.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

I have completely underestimated raccoons' intelligence and persistence as well as overestimated their fear of Halloween props. Going to have to relocate this guy since he's starting to cause damage to the plants. Then buy some more worms.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

MCR said:


> I have completely underestimated raccoons' intelligence and persistence as well as overestimated their fear of Halloween props. Going to have to relocate this guy since he's starting to cause damage to the plants. Then buy some more worms.



Cool video. You would think that he would be scared to jump down into the enclosure.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm certainly way behind where I'd like to be for the year, but I finally got everything planted. Last year I had everything in the ground by May 26th, but due to work, I was only able to get my area tilled, and my pumpkins planted on June 9. It took until June 14 to get my ornamental corn planted for the year. I planted:

17 Captain Jack from Harris Seeds spaced 3 feet apart
12 Gold Medal Farmore from Harris Seeds spaced 5 feet apart
6 Full Moon from Harris Seeds spaced 6 feet apart
6 Striped Cushaw squash from Rohrer Seeds spaced 3 feet apart
6 Gooseneck Gourds from Rohrer Seeds spaced 3 feet apart
3 rows containing 25 Indian Fingers from Rohrer seeds
3 rows containing 15 Ornamental Earth Tone from Rohrer seeds

So far all 17 of the Captain Jack, all 12 of the Gold Medal Farmore, the 6 Full Moon and about 3 each of the cushaw and Gooseneck Gourds have germinated. Most of the Earth Tone corn seeds have germinated, but I haven't seen any of the Indian Finger seeds germinate yet.

The garden just produces so many weeds, and I need to till again before the plants start to take off, which won't be for some time. I also have 8 bags of manure that I will be tilling in around the mounds. I planned on mixing the manure in with the mounds before planting, but of course I forgot that part. I had even bought the manure right before I started making the mounds, but forgot it was in the back of the car. Getting old sucks!!!

These are the same seeds I planted last year and had a lot of success. I've finally realized that planting less varieties, and spreading my plants farther out, produces better results.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Here is a picture of the patch.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> Here is a picture of the patch.
> View attachment 745691


Wow, your patch has come a long way in a couple of years. I remember when the dirt was essentially concrete. You should be proud of your progress.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

First time growing mini pumpkins they are doing great


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> Wow, your patch has come a long way in a couple of years. I remember when the dirt was essentially concrete. You should be proud of your progress.


Thanks Col. It’s a lot of work, but the results make it all worth it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Got our first male flowers on the big max pumpkins. The harvest moon might be more bush-like. We’ve also picked up a few volunteers.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Last week was not a banner week. My two month run of no problems came to a grinding halt. I lost one main stem about three feet out to vine borers. But I have to look at the bright side, the other two plants appear healthy. I am still going to try and grow a pumpkin on the injured plant using a first tertiary off of the stump which is still healthy.

The second problem was the set pumpkin on my best plant. It grew to a circumference of 13 inches in about four days and I thought I was looking good. A good 10 ten day measurement is 27-33 inches for trying to reach 750 pounds. But it stopped at 13 inches. I waited it out a couple of days and on the third day of non-growth, I pollinated another pumpkin on the main vine. So, I still have high hopes for this plant.

I did get my first pumpkin pollinated on the third plant so we shall see if it takes. But just as a back-up I pollinated a pumpkin on a secondary about 10 feet out of the main vine.

Fingers crossed that I will get back on track this week.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Well my pumpkins did look amazing we just got hit with a heat wave in Oregon 109,111 and 113 . I pretty sure lost one plant hoping the others will pull thur .


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are some pics of my mini pumpkins...they are a bit behind, compared to pervious years, as I had a later start. There are two plants in each metal trellis/cage and I had two extras, so I just stuck them in the large green pot, for now, as they outgrew their little seedling pots. 

I already have captured 5 or 6 squash bugs...sigh...and it starts.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, I think I am finally expecting. I had 2 others on the same but they didn’t take. I don’t know why, the bees have been out in full force and there are a zillion male flowers. But this one is hearty, the stem is strong and it seems like it’s gains visible girth every day! I’m so pumped up, now I just need to keep the pickle worms away


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

nbad311 said:


> now I just need to keep the pickle worms away


I would get a spray bottle like for laundry and mix in a good contact insecticide and just spray the pumpkin literally every day or so. That is going to be an added part of my game plan this year and addition to keeping it covered.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Cool. Any good suggestions for a product from Home Depot? I am going today. We also have a lot of ants in the garden, I’m not sure if they will hinder the health of my vines or fruits, but they are everywhere.

i’m OK to spread toxins on her every day! No plan on consuming it, just successfully growing and carving (if we make it that long).


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

first female flowers, which, if they set in this heat, I'm counting as an absolute win for this variety.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Really having a tough time with the heat this year. Zero females have made it to actually blooming so far. Had one that got big enough that I was sure it was going to make it start to wither this morning. Soul crushing. I still cracked open the flower to look if I had a chance but the stamen was already starting to brown.  Just going to have to get an earlier start next year so I can get some pollinated before it gets crazy hot. I bought a couple styrofoam beer coolers that I might try putting frozen water bottles into to protect the next promising flower alla Northeast Giant Pumpkin at 2:27:


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

So I definitely have some SVBs at the base of my vines. I don't know if the damage is enough to harm the vines (my two fruits are about 12 feet down from the base). 

Anyway, here is my bigger pumpkin (previously posted). So far, she is perfect. Getting bigger every day. pretty soon it won't fit in my hand.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ha! I didn't realize my last post was only 3 days ago! All that growth since!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

nbad311 said:


> Ha! I didn't realize my last post was only 3 days ago! All that growth since!


It is my understanding that the amazing pumpkin growth during the first twenty days is due to cell division, and then afterwards it is just the cells growing larger. My best pumpkin this year was at 26 inches circumference at 8 days.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

It’s been a tough start to my year. My patch is overrun by weeds, and when checking my patch two days ago, I noticed that something (probably a rabbit) got into it and destroyed about a third of my plants. I’ll try and replant some seeds this week, but it may be too late.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll be damned, I think one actually set in the 100+ temps.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> It’s been a tough start to my year. My patch is overrun by weeds, and when checking my patch two days ago, I noticed that something (probably a rabbit) got into it and destroyed about a third of my plants. I’ll try and replant some seeds this week, but it may be too late.


Hope springs eternal. Nothing wrong with round-up if you can stay three or four feet away from the plants. I find that a scuffle hoe works well in the garden. I had planned to put down some weed block fabric and cut it away as the plant grew. That never happend. lol So, I have a huge Sam's club roll of weed block for next year.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I only have one pumpkin worth writing home about this year. At 8 DAP (Days After Pollination), it was at a circumference of 26 inches. I measured at 8 because I was heading out for vacation the next day.

Upon return at 13 DAP, I have an OTT of 107 inches which translates to 35 pounds. Here is a good link explaining OTT and an OTT calculator: Giant Pumpkin Weight Estimation Calculator | Giant Pumpkins NZ

If I don't get the dumb thing on off the ground soon, then it will grow "au naturel." I forget how fast these things take off every year. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I've got some tiny females that I can see forming, already, and it looks like my first male will be blooming, tomorrow. 
I'm mad that I've already been dealing with squash bugs, their eggs and even some already hatched babies. It's too early for this. 
My original three are doing good...the one that I had to replace twice is much smaller than the others and I fear it will produce little and stay smaller due to the much larger plant next to it blocking it's sunlight. We will see.
My two seedlings that I had left over that I just planted in a large pot are starting to vine. Guess I'll just leave them in the pot and let them grow out into the garden bed...im sure they will set more roots in the actual garden bed dirt once they reach it.

Pretty sure I have a raccoon digging holes back there. I haven't seen him, yet...but he left me a nice "present" in my walkway, and I am pretty sure it was from a raccoon...had to do the whole plastic bag thing like you would when walking your dog...ug.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Predawn walk on my way to work looks like 3/4 of the Big Max plants have set a pumpkin in 100+ degree temps now! This is the first variety I've seen with such heat ambivalence. If they continue to do well I'm completely sold. These things are also going psycho with the runners with now 3 vines each. 

The Harvest moon squash/pumpkins dont have females yet, and one is vining while the other 3 are staying bush-ish. 


There's an odd volunteer here or there as well.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Moderate sized dilemma, would love any advice you guys have..

I am going out of town next week, for three weeks. No housesitter planned or anything. I have been tending to my two (now three) growing fruits, religiously. I inspect them daily, give them pesticide spray intermittently, ensure they’re not sitting on the same side, or rocky or wet spot for days. But also I have been covering them at night to prevent the pickelworm moth, and then I take the covers off every morning (I have been using my beef netting, an alternative use to spider webs!). *What to do when I’m gone?* I have an 11-year-old neighbor who I would be happy to offer to pay for her to come over here daily, give the pumpkins a wipe down in case any eggs have been laid on them, and just make sure things are not going awry. I think I trust her, I’m not a super fan of anyone but my husband and I meddling in our garden, but I may not have a choice. Perhaps her mom can oversee the pumpkin-sitting too, if I explain how important this is to me!
Alternatively… has anyone used fruit bags to physically protect growing fruits? As I said, at this point I only have three fruits, and I am happy to lop off any that set going forward, to keep the crop small and manageable if I delegate three weeks of oversight to someone else. Help!

current photo: the biggest (on the right) is now 20” in circumference


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

nbad311 said:


> Moderate sized dilemma, would love any advice you guys have..
> 
> I am going out of town next week, for three weeks. Perhaps her mom can oversee the pumpkin-sitting too, if I explain how important this is to me!


Three weeks is a long time in pumpkin world. Your plants will probably double in size which would make it hard to find a mesh bag. You may just have to go with the eleven year old. Plus, you might need someone to water the plants. Even though, it seems to have been a rainy year so far.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Is there a trick to get female flowers? This year is no different then last except I did 3 plants this year. I had/have around 20 males on each vine so far and started in early May. Where are the girls?


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

So far every female proto-flower I've tried to shade/cool/coddle/nurse to open has either died from the heat or been eaten by a critter. And yet the flower sitting on a secondary that climbed on top of the shade cloth enclosure in full sun/heat is the only one to make it to flowering. There must be a less in there somewhere.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Industen said:


> Is there a trick to get female flowers? This year is no different then last except I did 3 plants this year. I had/have around 20 males on each vine so far and started in early May. Where are the girls?


I would switch fertilizer over to a bloom buster that is something like 10-30-20. I think you are doing fine. Make sure to keep the watering up. I usually find that I am pollinating about 60 days out so you are about there.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

I woke up to this. Must have heard me.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Little harvest moon squash/pumpkin










first of the big max, about softball size.










I also made a bee fountain to help them in this heat, and think we now have 2 different bumblebee hives in the garden as well.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Getting desperate here. Between the critters and the heat I've had to deploy the ChillFactor9000 (tm) to try and get some female flowers to the finish line. Seems to be working for the temperature with a frozen bottle of water inside.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

MCR said:


> Getting desperate here. Between the critters and the heat I've had to deploy the ChillFactor9000 (tm) to try and get some female flowers to the finish line. Seems to be working for the temperature with a frozen bottle of water inside.
> 
> View attachment 746358


Chill Factor9000(tm) that was funny.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh I really want to know if that works to set some pumpkins. 


Softball pumpkin doubled in size from morning to morning.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Had my email hacked, changed computers & lost password. 
Now everything is back to normal except... my pumpkins are only producing female flowers.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Had my email hacked, changed computers & lost password.
> Now everything is back to normal except... my pumpkins are only producing female flowers.


Glad to have you back this year. I hope that you are still doing the pumpkin arch! The arch is epic.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So I tossed some pumpkins in the back yard last year for wildlife to eat, & I knew this would happen....I don't mind....















I didn't plant these and look how big they are!








The ones I did plant, that had a few weeks head start, aren't nearly this big! I have tomatoes trying to grow under these, and the same thing is happening where I planted blackberries. I hope my other plants make it!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Col. Fryght said:


> Glad to have you back this year. I hope that you are still doing the pumpkin arch! The arch is epic.


Had to move the arch because of SVBs. Idk if I'm better at spotting/killing them or worse. Used to only find one every few days but now I'm seeing 3 or 4 a day.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I was finally able to get out into my patch this week to do some maintenance. Between an animal eating the leaves on my plants, and some kind of weed just deciding to pop up, this year has been a struggle. I fixed the hole in the fence, and I think the weeds may have come from bags of manure I bought and spread throughout the patch. I didn’t have any of these weeds before spreading the manure. I started pulling them by hand, but then decided it was too much and got out the tiller. I’m still hopeful I can have some successful results. Here is the before picture:









and here’s the after picture:


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

I have 4 successful fruits now. Here they are from smallest to largest. 
The second smallest (top right) is totally more oblong, while the other bigger ones are definitely more sphere. So excited to keep watching them grow. I've decided to recruit my neighbor child to tend to the garden in my 3 week absence. I will request some facetime vids so I can direct her as to stopping new runners and appropriate pruning. 
I've been measuring the biggest daily for a few days now - it has gained an inch of circumference each day for the past many days. Yesterday was 23". My big hand for reference.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I was finally able to get out into my patch this week to do some maintenance. Between an animal eating the leaves on my plants, and some kind of weed just deciding to pop up, this year has been a struggle. I fixed the hole in the fence, and I think the weeds may have come from bags of manure I bought and spread throughout the patch. I didn’t have any of these weeds before spreading the manure. I started pulling them by hand, but then decided it was too much and got out the tiller. I’m still hopeful I can have some successful results. Here is the before picture:
> View attachment 746453
> 
> 
> ...


Good call on the tilling. I bet it still took close to four hours but you would be hoeing for weeks. lol


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> Good call on the tilling. I bet it still took close to four hours but you would be hoeing for weeks. lol


I pulled by hand for 4 hours before throwing up the white flag. Then I tilled for an hour before the rains came. Hoping to get back out this week for a few hours.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

nbad311 said:


> I have 4 successful fruits now. Here they are from smallest to largest.
> The second smallest (top right) is totally more oblong, while the other bigger ones are definitely more sphere. So excited to keep watching them grow. I've decided to recruit my neighbor child to tend to the garden in my 3 week absence. I will request some facetime vids so I can direct her as to stopping new runners and appropriate pruning.
> I've been measuring the biggest daily for a few days now - it has gained an inch of circumference each day for the past many days. Yesterday was 23". My big hand for reference.
> 
> View attachment 746470


I'm jealous! They look great so far. Here’s to hoping the neighbor can keep them thriving while you’re gone.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Well it looks like my biggest pumpkin is fading away at around 100lbs. Something created two pin holes, probably a moth worm. I have cleaned and used fungicide on the holes, but I know how the story will go. On the bright side, I have a backup going which is 42 lbs (113 inches OTT) at 17 days. Not on pace to land me in the 800lb range, but maybe 300lb. I refuse to be a snob. 300lbs is still pretty cool.

On my other remaining plant, I had a foaming stump and dead parts in my vine. I ended up pulling the stump and about 15ft of main to get to a healthy section. Once again on the bright side, the pumpkin is also at 17 days after pollination but is growing faster and has a better shape. It is at 60lbs (133 inches OTT). Once again not on a fantastic pace, but should still put me in the 300lb range with a pumpkin that looks like a carving pumpkin.

7/14 130 and 154
7/15 141 and 159 (20dap)


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking for input once again..
We have embarked on our 3-week trip and I’ve assigned pumpkin care to my hopefully-diligent neighbor.
At one last look this morning, I noticed one with a yellow tinge. Is this a sign of ripening? Or something bad? It is not soft and I didn’t see any signs of being punctured or insects. Looking back at the seed packet, they are only supposed to be “as big as a head”, 10-18 lbs and 10” tall and 10” diameter (So they are likely done with most physical growth). What’s happening here?
New person signing off..


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

nbad311 said:


> Looking for input once again..
> We have embarked on our 3-week trip and I’ve assigned pumpkin care to my hopefully-diligent neighbor.
> At one last look this morning, I noticed one with a yellow tinge. Is this a sign of ripening? Or something bad? It is not soft and I didn’t see any signs of being punctured or insects. Looking back at the seed packet, they are only supposed to be “as big as a head”, 10-18 lbs and 10” tall and 10” diameter (So they are likely done with most physical growth). What’s happening here?
> New person signing off..
> ...


From my past experience, it is done growing and will slowly start turning orange. When did you plant the seeds?


----------



## Medellia (Jun 21, 2021)

I just started two patches - one pie pumpkins and one jack o lanterns. Flying by the seat of my pants here hahaa. They are shooting up fast in the NC summer. I am afraid the deer are gonna be all over em.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks like the squirrels planted some type of Hooligan Pumpkins. Idk how big they will get but I like them. Better find a rock to place underneath


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Medellia said:


> I just started two patches - one pie pumpkins and one jack o lanterns. Flying by the seat of my pants here hahaa. They are shooting up fast in the NC summer. I am afraid the deer are gonna be all over em.


Would you believe that deer ate all of my neighbor's Hot Peppers?!?! Not sure if it will help but maybe you could put wire metal trash cans from the Dollar Store over them to stop deer.


----------



## Medellia (Jun 21, 2021)

thats a good idea thank you! covering everything in sight seems to be the way in NC so I am not surprised they ate all the peppers!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Morning walk.

The softball pumpkin is up to near basketball size. None of the others are growing as quick though.

Big Max:

Plant one: Basketball size
Plant two: 2 pumpkins about 1/2 basketball size.
Plant 3: 2 softballs that might be fading off. :/
Plant 4: 2 that might set.

Harvest Moon:

Plant 1: 2 pumpkins about softball size.
Plants2-4: No females yet...???

Drip line in place. Grey water retention in place for drought. 

Vacation first week of august will be make or break as the drip line system has to work...if secondary water gets shut off prior due to drought...it might be a bust.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> From my past experience, it is done growing and will slowly start turning orange. When did you plant the seeds?


I THINK it has been about 100 days…. But I didn’t note when I did exactly, and even going back thru pics and texts, can’t determine! I started them indoors and when they sprouted, gave them a week or two, and then planted them directly into our raised bed (which they have of course crept out of, and circled around). 
so perhaps this timing sounds about right? First timer


----------



## Medellia (Jun 21, 2021)

What is all of your recommendation for watering? I am in NC - good to keep slightly moist or let mother nature do the work with her thunderstorms..


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

oh so much depends on weather and temp and ground.

The farm did 2-3 times a week 30 minute soaks.

I try to get a bit every other day in these 100 degree temps


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

nbad311 said:


> I THINK it has been about 100 days…. But I didn’t note when I did exactly, and even going back thru pics and texts, can’t determine! I started them indoors and when they sprouted, gave them a week or two, and then planted them directly into our raised bed (which they have of course crept out of, and circled around).
> so perhaps this timing sounds about right? First timer


If it’s been 100 days, then I’m sure they are done. Most varieties seem to be 100-110 days until maturity. Leave them on the vine until they are completely orange and hardened.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Day 3 of “the yellowing”
Neighbor does not report that this area seems compromised or soft to the touch. I don’t know what the white spots are, but they are in little indentation areas that I noticed a few days ago. Those areas don’t seem soft or faulty either, but I’m not sure what the white is all about. Neighbor does not report any white on leaves (so that’s good?). Hoping this is all just a normal progression. Also, here’s a photo of the other, rounder pumpkin right above it, which the neighbor thinks is starting to lighten up in color also.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Man, they love hate with pumpkins. Of my two remaining pumpkins I think that both are lost. The big one weighing 168 pounds, had a tiny sap spot on the pumpkin. I have so been done that road. Smething got through. I spray the pumpkin daily with insecticide and and dust the stem area with Sevin dust. And yet something go through. 168 pounds at day 23 is pretty strong. I will post a picture later. 

The other pumpkin plant stalled out at in growth and has not grown in three days. Another telltale sign when a pumpkin stops growing at day 20.

I do have one watermelon plant going. It is doing well, and I plan on pollinating a watermelon later this month. I have spent zero energy on it. It loves the heat and the bugs ignore it. Watermelon grows great in Georgia. I just wish pumpkins did. lol


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> Man, they love hate with pumpkins. Of my two remaining pumpkins I think that both are lost. The big one weighing 168 pounds, had a tiny sap spot on the pumpkin. I have so been done that road. Smething got through. I spray the pumpkin daily with insecticide and and dust the stem area with Sevin dust. And yet something go through. 168 pounds at day 23 is pretty strong. I will post a picture later.
> 
> The other pumpkin plant stalled out at in growth and has not grown in three days. Another telltale sign when a pumpkin stops growing at day 20.
> 
> I do have one watermelon plant going. It is doing well, and I plan on pollinating a watermelon later this month. I have spent zero energy on it. It loves the heat and the bugs ignore it. Watermelon grows great in Georgia. I just wish pumpkins did. lol


Pumpkin growing is so frustrating. You put all this time into something, and then a small bug can destroy it. Sorry to hear about your pumpkins.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Morning Walk: 

One of the Harvest Moon variety is shifting from green to yellow...not sure what that means as they are supposed to go grey. 

Basketball is now beachball. 

the twins on the other vine are are about basketball. No new ones noticed, but TONS of vining from the other Harvest moons, and I think one of the Big Max vines is giving up.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

I've now got not one but SIX bee-pollinated pumpkins on the secondary/tertiary vines on top of my PVC shade cloth support (including one the size of a soccer ball) and zero inside. Going to have to beef up that un-bonded PVC frame before it collapses None of the ones inside the shade structure made it to flowering. It's been mid-to-upper 90s for weeks, but I'm beginning to wonder if sun is having an impact. The female I put inside of a styrofoam cooler made it and was successfully pollinated, so maybe not. And powdery mildew is back...


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

Got a little progress on my mini container pumpkins! Finally got my first bloom today!! I'm so excited!! I've had some trouble with some sort of pests eating the leaves this past month so I've been treating em with Sevin spray, I just hope it's working! Now that I got my first flower I hope they'll continue to thrive! I've never been able to keep anything alive so even getting them to this point has me giddy!


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

MURDER!!! I'm all-in on the big pumpkin on top of my shade enclosure.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I finally have the first female of the season bloomed and pollinated...both by me and a bee. (...between running a little late getting my seeds germinated and our crazy weather, my females are behind, now, too. My plants would, normally, be much further ahead.) I see more females popping up, though.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

My biggest pumpkin is still growing. It added 39 inches of growth over the last week and now weighs an estimated 200lbs. But it still has sap droplets coming out. As veteran growers know, they seem to hurry up and ripen when damaged. Maybe, I can get seeds for next year? 

These plants always amaze me. The pumpkin has added 140lbs in eight days even though it is going down. Simply amazing. And considering that I took out 15ft of main and the stump about two weeks ago. I did learn not to be afraid to get ahead of stump/main vine problems by amputation.

The watermelon vines are growing but I am not seeing any baby watermelons. I will add some fertilizer tonight. Not sure that I will get one this year, but I have learned a lot about the plant.

Everybody keep up the good work. I always enjoy seeing pictures of everyone's progress.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I think mine are starting to stall, likely because I'm not pruning extras as it looks like more are setting. Till overall thrilled with the Big Max varieties tolerance of the heat. 

In fact I was wrong about the Harvest Moon going yellow, just one of the Big Max vines has run that long and set one in the middle of that plant. A second Harvest Moon plant has confirmed set some pumpkins as we dipped into the 90s this week. I think I'm up to 6 Big Max and 3 Harvest Moon pumpkins now.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> These plants always amaze me. The pumpkin has added 140lbs in eight days even though it is going down. Simply amazing. And considering that I took out 15ft of main and the stump about two weeks ago. I did learn not to be afraid to get ahead of stump/main vine problems by amputation.


That's awesome! I would never have thought to cut off the stump and rely solely on the roots along the vine.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

THE GROUNDHOG HAS INVADED!!

Found one of Silent Bob's babies (that's what I call the big groundhog who had 2 babies this year) in the fenced garden & the poor dummy couldn't find his/her way out so we had to each go to a corner & herd him/her out.

We didn't have a gate on our fence because we haven't needed one in a few years now so there's a makeshift gate that is an old office chairmat we were getting rid of.

I don't mind bunnies but a groundhog will devastate any garden in a day if given full access. I tossed it some seedy cukes to keep it busy for a while.

FTR I call the big one Silent Bob because of this. At top speed they're just like a bowl full of goo that even I could outrun & can't outrun a 5 year old kid!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Sorry but I couldn't stop laughing about your groundhog story @RCIAG 

Everything is growing great. We finally got a break from the high temps for a few days. 
( high 90 degrees is brutal) There's a precariously perched Big Moon pumpkin growing on the garden fence behind the corn. I need to figure out how to support it before it's to late.


----------



## PutnamHaunt (Jul 30, 2018)

Just spotted these this morning! First time growing them out of my garden, planted 16 plants. Unfortunately we had to put up a fence to keep out some local deer that original ravaged our garden. Found out that they don't like milorganite so I'll see if I can take the fence down and let them grow better!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Planted Gizmo gourds this year They are very productive & fun to watch grow. These will be planted again next year


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We now have a gate on our garden.

Honestly the groundhog could've been in the garden for a while & we wouldn't have found it because right now the garden is so overrun with all sorts of vines I don't even know what's what right now. The exception are the watermelon vines because their leaves are different & a couple of the squashes but they've gotten outta hand too.

Right now it's just too hot to spend too much time out there straightening stuff out but we're getting a break this weekend so hopefully I'll figure out what's what.

I do the same thing every year too, I say I'm gonna keep the vines in check & it never happens. It's just chaos out there. I'm just trying to keep my peppers upright & make sure I find all the melons before they rot.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My pumpkins are doing well


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Trekked in tonite & found a couple of small baby pumpkins of some sort. I can't recall what I bought now. I think the things that have taken over are various gourds. They have to be pruned with EXTREME prejudice. I just hacked a couple off tonite but they need to have more done.

I pulled out one of my cayenne plants & moved it to my herb garden that's right next to our back door.

I also realized that I could've let Silent Bob have a plant or 3 & would still have too many freaking cucumbers. One can only eat so many & eventually your neighbors don't even want 'em. I also can only can so many pickles since I still have jars left from last year.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> My pumpkins are doing well


Those are beautiful. Your vines look very strong & healthy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Those are beautiful. Your vines look very strong & healthy.


Thank you I was so happy the stretch of very hot heat we had did not kill them . We normally don't get 113 , 116 here but we did thus year was crazy


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, even through the stretch of crazy heat we just had, my vines were still doing really good. Thankfully, temps just went back down to more comfortable, non melting levels. I even had multiple females pollinated and set through it. Here, you can see two pictures I took at the beginning of the week with my vines beginning to cross over the ropes over to the other trellis towers. As of today, some vines have met and crossed almost all the way over.

Today, I took a picture of my largest of my set mini pumpkins...however, sadly, it may not make it to maturity. In less than a day, the plant that this pumpkin, and a few others, are on, just very suddenly began to wilt. The whole dang plant!!! It was fine, yesterday!!! I do have squash bugs, but I've been keeping up on them as best as I can and there aren't many, yet...not enough to do this kind of damage. I don't have any powdery mildew on this plant, I can't find any SVB holes anywhere...I keep going out and investigating, but I just don't see any...that's not to say there aren't any, but I can't find any. The other vines are fine, so far...it's just one of them. I simply cannot find any reason for this to be happening. I'm so upset, as I finally got a mini striped pumpkin vine growing and it's dying.

I should point out that something got two of my zucchini plants and killed them, as well, and I fear the third will be gone, soon, as I do see some holes near the base of the plant...as I did one of the others that died...but I can't find evidence of SVB...just teeny, near microscopic ants of some sort. (I don't see these on my pumpkin vines, either)

Everything has been cared for, fed and watered well, as I do every year...I just don't know what is wilting my pumpkin vine so quickly. We did have some harsh wind, but I don't see any broken vines...some bent leaves, but no broken vines. Any thoughts?

Here are my pics of my vines (two on each tower, four total). I put the good pics from earlier in the week, first, for each view, then today's wilted vine for each view, for comparison (different lighting, but you can get the idea)...then, my biggest pumpkin pic, which, as I said is on the wilting vine.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well, even through the stretch of crazy heat we just had, my vines were still doing really good. Thankfully, temps just went back down to more comfortable, non melting levels. I even had multiple females pollinated and set through it. Here, you can see two pictures I took at the beginning of the week with my vines beginning to cross over the ropes over to the other trellis towers. As of today, some vines have met and crossed almost all the way over.
> 
> Today, I took a picture of my largest of my set mini pumpkins...however, sadly, it may not make it to maturity. In less than a day, the plant that this pumpkin, and a few others, are on, just very suddenly began to wilt. The whole dang plant!!! It was fine, yesterday!!! I do have squash bugs, but I've been keeping up on them as best as I can and there aren't many, yet...not enough to do this kind of damage. I don't have any powdery mildew on this plant, I can't find any SVB holes anywhere...I keep going out and investigating, but I just don't see any...that's not to say there aren't any, but I can't find any. The other vines are fine, so far...it's just one of them. I simply cannot find any reason for this to be happening. I'm so upset, as I finally got a mini striped pumpkin vine growing and it's dying.
> 
> ...


Any chewed areas or frass? You mentioned wind ... is it possible the 
vine was upheaved? Are the roots firmly attached to soil?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Any chewed areas or frass? You mentioned wind ... is it possible the
> vine was upheaved? Are the roots firmly attached to soil?


No, I can't find any chewed areas or that stuff that comes out when SVBs and such dig in. Roots are still firm in the ground, I checked for both. I'm dumbfounded.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> No, I can't find any chewed areas or that stuff that comes out when SVBs and such dig in. Roots are still firm in the ground, I checked for both. I'm dumbfounded.


Squirrels?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Squirrels?


Nah, they have other things in the yard and garden to eat and destroy, lol. (Now, if it were mature pumpkin destruction...then, yes, in my yard, that would 100% be squirrels!) Besides, like I said, no holes or chew marks to be found.

I don't know...maybe it's an issue right below ground level. I went out and buried parts of some of the secondary vines that stayed on the ground to see if I can get them to root and save parts of the vine...


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I keep going out and investigating, but I just don't see any...that's not to say there aren't any, but I can't find any. The other vines are fine, so far...it's just one of them. I simply cannot find any reason for this to be happening. I'm so upset, as I finally got a mini striped pumpkin vine growing and it's dying.


Frustrating for sure. It sounds like you lost the stump. Who knows why? Look at the bright side, your garden looks pretty. I wish my failures looked as nice.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I ripped out the whole dying vine. I've been trying different things to try to save it, but it was just getting worse and all the mini pumpkins growing on it were getting squishy. Sigh. I could cry. The other vine growing on that side was one that I had to replant due to the original being ripped up by animals, so it's very small. I'm hoping that with the big, dying vine gone, that small one will get more sun and nutrients and will pick up the pace on growing...if it doesn't die, too, that is.

The two plants on the other side are alive and growing, but all but one of the females I pollinated just dropped off. Our weather went from too hot for pumpkins to too cool for pumpkins, so I figure this is the reason. I've never had this stuff happen to this extreme, before. I had two extra mini pumpkin vines that never got planted in ground...I tried to plant them, but it was just too late and too rough of weather for them to survive. So, all in all, I don't think I'm going to be getting many mini pumpkins, this year...if any.

(Side note, when I removed the dying/dead vine, I cut the base of it in a few places to check for damage. I didn't see any vine borer issues, but I did see a few of those teeny nearly microscopic ant things in there...just like my dead zucchinis had in them. Hmmm...no idea. I hope this won't be the new trend...)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

We went from extreme drought to flash flooding all week. 

I'm not even sure what's left, but you can sure bet powdery mildew will be starting.

(and no, flash flooding in no way means the drought is over)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

PM is starting here, too...and we are going back up to temps that are too high for optimal pumpkin growing. Too hot, too cold, too wet, too dry, too hot, too cold...seriously, what a crummy season!


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

This is a few days old, sent from neighbor. They are stopping by every day or two to investigate, wipe them down, turn them slightly. I didn't ask her to check on my vines, which were totally becoming ravished by SVBs... but I was hoping since two vines are only supporting three total pumpkins, that we could survive until maturity. Also had powdery mildew and a different (garden-savvy) neighbor came to help in my absence, and I lost a lot of leaves after she pruned badly diseased areas. I've been away from home about 19 days and plan to be back on Friday (Was Saturday, but I think we are going to leave a day early). Heard Georgia was very rainy, then insanely hot. 
This variety was only supposed to get 10-12" in height and same size in diameter, so I'm not sure they grew anymore while I've been gone but I'm ALL JACKED UP about that stem right there! I mean - that looks real! I did it guys!!


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

I've got a few decent pumpkins on the ground. But by far my best pumpkin is the one that bees pollinated on top of the PVC shade cloth structure on the raised bed. It has to be knocking on 100 lbs and I had to build a significant 2x4 and plywood structure to support it. My main concern is how the heck am I going to get it down at the end of the season?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

MCR said:


> It has to be knocking on 100 lbs and I had to build a significant 2x4 and plywood structure to support it. My main concern is how the heck am I going to get it down at the end of the season?


You certainly embody that American "can do" spirit. I can honestly say that you are the first person to grow a 100lb pound pumpkin vertically. That is pretty cool.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Col. Fryght said:


> You certainly embody that American "can do" spirit. I can honestly say that you are the first person to grow a 100lb pound pumpkin vertically. That is pretty cool.


I've lost too many pumpkins to heat, critters, and disease this season to let a little thing like physics get it in the way of a good pumpkin.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a few mini pumpkins growing, I just pollinated a few more, this morning, and one the day before. Now that the temps are lowering and the storms are going to chill out for a bit, I'm hoping these will actually take. I cannot believe how many females I've lost, this year. I should have waaaaay more mini pumpkins growing, by now, than I currently do. Crazy weather...


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

It’s been a pretty rough year, between the groundhog that kept getting into my patch, the weeds that are out of control, the squash vine borers and now I noticed powdery mildew for the first time this year.

I haven’t spent as much time in my patch as most years, but today I spent about 6 hours pulling weeds, cutting off leaves with powdery mildew, fertilizing, and spraying Neem oil. I made good progress, but there’s still a ton of weeds. I just need to keep the PM at bay for 3 more weeks and I’ll be happy.

I planted 3 different kinds of seeds that I bought from Harris Seeds. They were Captain Jack, Gold Medal Farmore and Full Moon. The Captin Jack seeds have been amazing. I’ve got several pumpkins that are about 18 inches in height and maybe 20 pounds. The Gold Medal Farmore are junk. The plants have looked terrible from the start, I have hardly any pumpkins growing from them, and they have a lot of PM. I won’t buy them again. The Full Moon are TBD. The plants look great, but they are about 2 weeks behind in having males germinate.

I think some of the problem with the Gold Medal Farmore are due to the groundhog snacking on the leaves. The groundhog was captured and removed last week, but I think it’s too late for most of the plants.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, very mixed results coming back from vacation

Some still live, but we seem to have had a bug explosion while we were gone


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are my three biggest mini pumpkins...the ones I thought would be white are turning yellow, which means they should be orange, lol...and I have NO idea where the green one came from! It was a harvest mix pack of seeds that have JBLs (orange), Baby Boos (white), and the white ones that get stripes of orange, yellow and/or green (I forget the name). There were no green stripes pumpkins in the mix, lol. Oh well.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I like that green mini. Kinda hope it stays green, but when I was saving seeds, some of my Jack Be Little saves would look like that and turn a kind of brownish orange. No idea what they were crossbreeding with.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I like that green mini. Kinda hope it stays green, but when I was saving seeds, some of my Jack Be Little saves would look like that and turn a kind of brownish orange. No idea what they were crossbreeding with.


This was right out of the package, so you'd think there wouldn't have been a crossbred seed, but you never know. 
It was the first to mature...besides the ones I lost on the vine that died...so I'm pretty sure this is the color it's staying.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I get the occasional crossbreed when buying seeds. Especially if it's an open pollination source. 

Here's my weirdo hybrids.









They got darker green then developed into this.










I'm actually sad I lost these seeds, I always found the green scars and uniqueness of them so fun, and they seemed to stay true to form from one year to the next, but the seeds got lost in our remodel.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I get the occasional crossbreed when buying seeds. Especially if it's an open pollination source.
> 
> Here's my weirdo hybrids.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I do hope mine stays green. I like it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, the powdery mildew has taken over very, very quickly, due to the crazy weather. It is killing off my remaining plants. I only have 6 pumpkins pollinated and growing, and I may end up with none, as the plants are dying and they aren't mature, yet. The weird green one may be, but the two JBLs aren't fully orange, yet, and the other three aren't even grown, yet. 
This is the absolute worst growing season I have ever had...my pumpkins and zucchini getting hit the worst.

Sigh...


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Same here on PM. Sprayed Eagle 20EW this morning. Seems to be the only thing that really works, but kind of nasty. I go full PPE with a respirator.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I had too much going on to really try to hold off the PM, this year. We just had too many days of weather that helps it along, faster, anyway.
Oh well, there's always next year.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Whole week of rain has meant I couldn't spray for either mildew or bugs. Tomorrow is supposed to clear up, I'll see if anything is left. 

Really terrible year weather wise.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

That pumpkin on top of my shade structure is getting ugly but taping at over 200 lbs. Still working on a plan for how to get it down.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MCR said:


> That pumpkin on top of my shade structure is getting ugly but taping at over 200 lbs. Still working on a plan for how to get it down.
> 
> View attachment 749160


That's awesome!

Borrow a forklift??


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hail storm last night. The Big Max vines seem to be about done. I need to plant those later in the year next time. Overall happy with them, but not sure the pumpkins will make it to Halloween at this point. 

The harvest moons might be done blooming, I need to look closer in the light, but they're otherwise perfectly happy.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MCR said:


> That pumpkin on top of my shade structure is getting ugly but taping at over 200 lbs. Still working on a plan for how to get it down.
> 
> View attachment 749160


That's a beauty


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

My patch is quickly dying off. I was hoping it would make it 3 more weeks, but it looks doubtful. I don’t have nearly as many pumpkins that I had last year, but what I’m lacking in quantity, I’m making up for it in quality. i Have some really nice big ones going, and several are turning orange. I’m thinking by the beginning of September I’ll start harvesting them.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

My pumpkin patch has been on a roller coaster ride. The Big Moon pumpkin decided to rot & die. Thankfully the Fairy Tail pumpkins, gizmos & other gourds are still growing


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> My pumpkin patch has been on a roller coaster ride. The Big Moon pumpkin decided to rot & die. Thankfully the Fairy Tail pumpkins, gizmos & other gourds are still growing


Those gourds are really cool. I'm going to have to grow some next year.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MCR said:


> Those gourds are really cool. I'm going to have to grow some next year.


I'd be glad to send you seeds. I have tons


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone's gourds and pumpkins are looking great! I can't wait to see the final harvests for y'all!

I am just letting my dying vines do their thing and, once they are completely done for, I'll see if I got anything. I just don't know if the vines will hang on long enough or not for what little I have to mature. A few are getting close...

My littlest vine that I planted after the others, due to animals digging up the original one, is just starting to get baby females. I'm hoping I will, at least, get one off of it...it'll be much later in the season than I usually harvest, but it would be nice to get one or two off of it. It may end up being one of the white mini Baby Boo pumpkins...time will tell. It does already have some PM on it, since all the rest of the vines do, and the temps have been a bit too hot for females to survive, so we will see. I'll leave it go as long as I can.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

MCR said:


> That pumpkin on top of my shade structure is getting ugly but taping at over 200 lbs. Still working on a plan for how to get it down.
> 
> View attachment 749160


Simply wow. It always amazes at how resilient pumpkins are, yet at the same time how difficult they can be to grow. lol


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Everyone's gourds and pumpkins are looking great! I can't wait to see the final harvests for y'all!
> 
> I am just letting my dying vines do their thing and, once they are completely done for, I'll see if I got anything. I just don't know if the vines will hang on long enough or not for what little I have to mature. A few are getting close...
> 
> My littlest vine that I planted after the others, due to animals digging up the original one, is just starting to get baby females. I'm hoping I will, at least, get one off of it...it'll be much later in the season than I usually harvest, but it would be nice to get one or two off of it. It may end up being one of the white mini Baby Boo pumpkins...time will tell. It does already have some PM on it, since all the rest of the vines do, and the temps have been a bit too hot for females to survive, so we will see. I'll leave it go as long as I can.


Well, one is better than none. I remember the three pumpkin ghosts from a couple of years ago. They looked like a Martha Stewart project. Also WK, I just notice that you were the top post contributor to the forum at nearly a 100 posts. That sure is a lot of pumpkin talk. lol I assume that you have been posting frequently elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Well, one is better than none. I remember the three pumpkin ghosts from a couple of years ago. They looked like a Martha Stewart project. Also WK, I just notice that you were the top post contributor to the for at nearly a 100 posts. That sure is a lot of pumpkin talk. lol I assume that you have been posting frequently elsewhere on the forum.


I post in the Secret Reaper threads, too. Occasionally some other threads, but mostly here and SR.

I loved those pumpkin/gourd ghosts, lol. They became carolers for Christmas, too, lol. There were more than three, i had some outside and gave one to my mom, I think. I always try to decorate with whatever I'm able to get, each year.
One is definitely better than none, true!

Curious, where does it say this top post contributor thing?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Curious, where does it say this top post contributor thing?


It is listed on the general forum page on the lower right hand side. But I use an ad blocker, so it might look different on your screen.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> It is listed on the general forum page on the lower right hand side. But I use an ad blocker, so it might look different on your screen.


I have ad blockers, too. I'll have to go look.
(Nope...can't find where you are talking about on my phone...ill wait until I'm home and can check my laptop.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> It is listed on the general forum page on the lower right hand side. But I use an ad blocker, so it might look different on your screen.


Yeah, I just had to go look on my laptop. Pretty cool! I'm the top contributor of replies, this month, for the General Halloween forum page threads, and I have the second Highest Reaction Score, overall. I'm not sure if this means I'm awesome...or if I should, maybe, step away from the computer more often, hahaha! A third option is that I just talk too much, lol!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, anyway, back to pumpkins...

My minis are hanging on for dear life on the very, very sad looking, dying vines. They are troopers, for sure. I may, just yet, get a handful of them, if I'm lucky. If the ones I have growing survive long enough to mature fully, I'll have three JBLs and two of those greenish one that I don't know what they are, lol. The smaller plant that was behind all the others still has that one, first female that I'm waiting to see if it makes it to bloom and be pollinated. I'm still thinking it may end up being a white one if it does. I could be wrong. I may go out and do a mild homemade PM spray on that younger plant to try to stave that off long enough for it to, hopefully, give me some pumpkins...they will be late, but late is better than not at all! I think the change in weather to going back down to the 80s, finally, will help, too. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll be plucking our big max this weekend and storing them in the air conditioned shop in the hopes they don't rot. The vines are done. 4 easily visible pumpkins, might be a 5th or even 6th hiding under the raven grass.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been wondering about this. If you leave them outside after harvesting does the skin thicken up, and maybe turn a bit more orange? I've only got Atlantic Giants this year so I don't know if orange is in the cards.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MCR said:


> I've been wondering about this. If you leave them outside after harvesting does the skin thicken up, and maybe turn a bit more orange? I've only got Atlantic Giants this year so I don't know if orange is in the cards.


Our climates are very different ... if I left my pumpkins out in my high humid area they would rot in the sun. So I store them in the dark, cool basement. It doesn't help them change color but they get a chance to harden


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> Our climates are very different ... if I left my pumpkins out in my high humid area they would rot in the sun. So I store them in the dark, cool basement. It doesn't help them change color but they get a chance to harden


Thanks! I have a few smaller ones I might try and do an indoor/outdoor comparison test with.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The pumpkin skin/ripening is all based off enzymes coming from the vine rather than weather or anything. So, basically if it's already got the juice from the vine, it'll continue it's ripening wherever you stick it. 

Cool dry place is the best to mitigate rotting, exception being some of the gourds if you're planning on saving those for making crafts later. Just leave those on the vine outside until the vine is crispy and completely gone some time in November. It'll LOOK like they are rotting, but that's part of the process of the outer skin of the gourd and you don't want that smell inside. 

But, yes, Atlantic Giants typically do turn orange unless you got one of the weird crosses that are on the white side.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So my mini pumpkins I have about 50 I think first time growing them. Happy with how they did. first time growing them and got some good advice from witchkitty when to start harvesting them . i for sure want to try planing some gourds next year and add another planter box


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I miss the minis. They are super fun to grow and usually produce fairly well.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I miss the minis. They are super fun to grow and usually produce fairly well.


3 crazy hooligans but isn’t that how they always show up? Sort’ve like the 3 Musketeers


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Just cut down miles & miles of unproductive pumpkin vines. The vines themselves are incredibly healthy with luscious green leaves. Unfortunately there are no flowers so it's time for them to go.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I started removing some of my pumpkins due to the plants dying. I wanted to do it before they were munched on, like they were last year. I don’t have as many as last year, but the ones I do are better than I’ve ever grown. I’m hoping to end up two dozen large pumpkins, three to four white ones, about four dozen gourds, and several Gooseneck and Cushaws.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I started removing some of my pumpkins due to the plants dying. I wanted to do it before they were munched on, like they were last year. I don’t have as many as last year, but the ones I do are better than I’ve ever grown. I’m hoping to end up two dozen large pumpkins, three to four white ones, about four dozen gourds, and several Gooseneck and Cushaws.
> View attachment 750357
> 
> View attachment 750358


Those look great!!! I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

I harvested a lot more today. I took some earlier than I wanted to, but once I noticed one of them stems rotting, I decided to take them early. I still have about 10 more.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I harvested a lot more today. I took some earlier than I wanted to, but once I noticed one of them stems rotting, I decided to take them early. I still have about 10 more.
> View attachment 750486
> 
> View attachment 750487


Wow!! You are amazing!!


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I harvested a lot more today. I took some earlier than I wanted to, but once I noticed one of them stems rotting, I decided to take them early. I still have about 10 more.
> View attachment 750486
> 
> View attachment 750487


Very nice haul! Love the squash and that swan gourd.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> I harvested a lot more today. I took some earlier than I wanted to, but once I noticed one of them stems rotting, I decided to take them early. I still have about 10 more.
> View attachment 750486
> 
> View attachment 750487


Love!!!! Jealous!!! Lol


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Still getting some decent growth despite giving up on the battle with the powdery mildew. The one on top of the shade structure is taping at 269 lbs (starting to get some good cantalouping on the skin) and I've got another much prettier one on the ground that's barely on the OTT chart at 111 lbs. Plus a really weird, flat pumpkin that's going for a tire shape. Definitely blew away my previous best of 60 lbs from last year.  Wishing I had grown some orange ones this year though.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

MCR said:


> Still getting some decent growth despite giving up on the battle with the powdery mildew. The one on top of the shade structure is taping at 269 lbs (starting to get some good cantalouping on the skin) and I've got another much prettier one on the ground that's barely on the OTT chart at 111 lbs. Plus a really weird, flat pumpkin that's going for a tire shape. Definitely blew away my previous best of 60 lbs from last year.  Wishing I had grown some orange ones this year though.
> 
> View attachment 750529
> 
> ...


I am loving the one on the shade structure!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MCR said:


> Still getting some decent growth despite giving up on the battle with the powdery mildew. The one on top of the shade structure is taping at 269 lbs (starting to get some good cantalouping on the skin) and I've got another much prettier one on the ground that's barely on the OTT chart at 111 lbs. Plus a really weird, flat pumpkin that's going for a tire shape. Definitely blew away my previous best of 60 lbs from last year.  Wishing I had grown some orange ones this year though.
> 
> View attachment 750529
> 
> ...


Awesome!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty proud of my mini pumpkins harvest . First time growing them


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Pretty proud of my mini pumpkins harvest . First time growing them
> View attachment 750613
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome haul for your first time!!!! Love it!


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

I realized I never posted my finished products. I ended up with 3, as planned, but one had a worm (worms) and significant damage to its stem. My caretaker neighbors didn't see it because it was on the underside of the pumpkin and they never really turned him enough. I am letting that pumpkin sit outside (and it's actually still intact). But the other two are now living in my TV room for a few more weeks!
So funny how one ended up longer and taller, and the other one a sphere. All vines were ravished when I got home from vacation, so I immediately harvested and brought them inside. The smaller one was still a little green, but has turned almost totally orange since coming off the vine. Sorry for the selfie - I was so excited! (/proud)

First, the bad (I think you can actually see the little booger peeking out in the second pic, towards the base)

















The good!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nbad311 said:


> I realized I never posted my finished products. I ended up with 3, as planned, but one had a worm (worms) and significant damage to its stem. My caretaker neighbors didn't see it because it was on the underside of the pumpkin and they never really turned him enough. I am letting that pumpkin sit outside (and it's actually still intact). But the other two are now living in my TV room for a few more weeks!
> So funny how one ended up longer and taller, and the other one a sphere. All vines were ravished when I got home from vacation, so I immediately harvested and brought them inside. The smaller one was still a little green, but has turned almost totally orange since coming off the vine. Sorry for the selfie - I was so excited! (/proud)
> 
> First, the bad (I think you can actually see the little booger peeking out in the second pic, towards the base)
> ...


Very nice! Crummy that your one has bugs, though.
Your pug looks adorable by the pumpkin!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well...after a tremendously disappointing growing year due to many factors, this is what I ended up with. At least they are cute.
The three plants I started and gave to my mother in law and helped her plant gave her seven orange JBLs, so that makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Well...after a tremendously disappointing growing year due to many factors, this is what I ended up with. At least they are cute.
> The three plants I started and gave to my mother in law and helped her plant gave her seven orange JBLs, so that makes me feel a bit better.
> View attachment 751046


They look great!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

nbad311 said:


> I realized I never posted my finished products. I ended up with 3, as planned, but one had a worm (worms) and significant damage to its stem. My caretaker neighbors didn't see it because it was on the underside of the pumpkin and they never really turned him enough. I am letting that pumpkin sit outside (and it's actually still intact). But the other two are now living in my TV room for a few more weeks!
> So funny how one ended up longer and taller, and the other one a sphere. All vines were ravished when I got home from vacation, so I immediately harvested and brought them inside. The smaller one was still a little green, but has turned almost totally orange since coming off the vine. Sorry for the selfie - I was so excited! (/proud)
> 
> First, the bad (I think you can actually see the little booger peeking out in the second pic, towards the base)
> ...


Aww that pug is adorable & so are your pumpkins.
A bird or squirrel planted these beautiful gourds in the fire pit. There’s no way we are having a fire until they are harvested


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

One of the Big Max already rotted, and one of the Harvest Moons is tossing foam out of it's stem....which I think is a gourdish thing to do? Never seen that before.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> One of the Big Max already rotted, and one of the Harvest Moons is tossing foam out of it's stem....which I think is a gourdish thing to do? Never seen that before.


ohhh nooo!!!
That’s so sad. Was the stem hard when it was picked? You could try spraying fungicide.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

The lower left one is the one that rotted. Bugs had already eaten through some skin so not surprised. The harvest one above it with the liquid coming from the stem has turned into foam.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

UnOrthodOx said:


> The lower left one is the one that rotted. Bugs had already eaten through some skin so not surprised. The harvest one above it with the liquid coming from the stem has turned into foam.


I'd use rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide to clean the foaming area daily and keep a fan blowing on it to keep it dry.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

UnOrthodOx said:


> The lower left one is the one that rotted. Bugs had already eaten through some skin so not surprised. The harvest one above it with the liquid coming from the stem has turned into foam.


That’s sooo sad. I had a lot of pumpkin rot this year. Temps in the higher 90s did not help. Thankfully we had beautiful weather the past few weeks. A lot of baby pumpkins sprung up. I hope I can get them across the finish line by Halloween. Or at least have them for Thanksgiving

HAD to share that meme🎃


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

My vines are pretty much done so I went ahead and harvested most of the pumpkins. In a surprise twist, the weird wheel-shaped one growing on it's side ended up being the heaviest of the three at 150 lbs. But I broke the blossom end when I tipped it over (showered it with rubbing alcohol and covered it in gaffer's tape; guaranteed to keep out infection for 46 days!). The other two were 67 lbs and 120 lbs. Still working on a plan to get the one that's taping at 275 lbs down.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Behold my 3 mini pumpkins








I bought an assorted mini decorative seed mix from Burpee and out of the 10 plants I got started, 6 survived (deer) and only 2 have produced anything. I should have stuck with Jack Be Littles but oh well, at least I got something.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

MCR said:


> My vines are pretty much done so I went ahead and harvested most of the pumpkins. In a surprise twist, the weird wheel-shaped one growing on it's side ended up being the heaviest of the three at 150 lbs. But I broke the blossom end when I tipped it over (showered it with rubbing alcohol and covered it in gaffer's tape; guaranteed to keep out infection for 46 days!). The other two were 67 lbs and 120 lbs. Still working on a plan to get the one that's taping at 275 lbs down.
> 
> View attachment 751691
> 
> ...


Those are awesome! I love white pumpkins. Good to know about the rubbing alcohol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Behold my 3 mini pumpkins
> View attachment 751706
> 
> I bought an assorted mini decorative seed mix from Burpee and out of the 10 plants I got started, 6 survived (deer) and only 2 have produced anything. I should have stuck with Jack Be Littles but oh well, at least I got something.


Same thing happened to me...bad year for harvest mix, I guess. Yours are still cute, though!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MCR said:


> My vines are pretty much done so I went ahead and harvested most of the pumpkins. In a surprise twist, the weird wheel-shaped one growing on it's side ended up being the heaviest of the three at 150 lbs. But I broke the blossom end when I tipped it over (showered it with rubbing alcohol and covered it in gaffer's tape; guaranteed to keep out infection for 46 days!). The other two were 67 lbs and 120 lbs. Still working on a plan to get the one that's taping at 275 lbs down.
> 
> View attachment 751691
> 
> ...


They look so great!!! Hope your alcohol/taped one will be okay!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MCR said:


> My vines are pretty much done so I went ahead and harvested most of the pumpkins. In a surprise twist, the weird wheel-shaped one growing on it's side ended up being the heaviest of the three at 150 lbs. But I broke the blossom end when I tipped it over (showered it with rubbing alcohol and covered it in gaffer's tape; guaranteed to keep out infection for 46 days!). The other two were 67 lbs and 120 lbs. Still working on a plan to get the one that's taping at 275 lbs down.
> 
> View attachment 751691
> 
> ...


Holy Cow!!!! That's amazing. Congratulations on such stellar pumpkins 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Any more pumpkins harvested??


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

Here are the rest of mine. I do have one more late grower that I’m hoping finishes on time.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Gourds are still rolling in. I made a mini pumpkin wreath. The minis are still attached to long vines. I’m letting the vines dry then will wire them to give extra support.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome, guys!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Big storms tonight with potential flooding. We harvested just about everything. A few Fairytale pumpkins are still in garden but should be fine. We live on high ground & haven’t flooded yet.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love love loving all the pumpkins and gourds!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Sooo…. Close but not picking yet.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Sooo…. Close but not picking yet.


So pretty!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> So pretty!


Thank you. The seed for this vine was planted over 10ft away. How it grew all they to the patio is crazy.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Thank you. The seed for this vine was planted over 10ft away. How it grew all they to the patio is crazy.


My Jarrahdale pumpkins grew around 30 feet, I've had minis grow 15 feet or so, and Pie size grow around 15/20 feet. It's crazy when plants are happy, lol. You have a happy plant!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> My Jarrahdale pumpkins grew around 30 feet, I've had minis grow 15 feet or so, and Pie size grow around 15/20 feet. It's crazy when plants are happy, lol. You have a happy plant!


As simple as it sounds, old bricks keep pumpkin vines happy... bricks allow drainage, stop tunneling critters, keep vines elevated & transports water along vine (like a Roman Aqueduct). Our back yard is a quarter acre (not huge) so I cut all tertiary vines. If I don't cut every 3rd vine = there is no back yard. Even after cutting & swearing they grow & grow & grow


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Any advice on keeping picked pumpkins from rotting? We just got back from a backpacking trip to find a pretty nasty smell in the garage. The source was the bottom side of the pumpkins I harvested. I had put them on foam mats thinking the softness would be good for them. But it seems like they prevented air flow and things went funky. Appreciate any advice.


----------



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)

Growing my own JOL pumpkin/s has been on my Halloween bucket list for years. I'm in Victoria, Australia which means that I should be sowing pumpkin seeds when I actually want to be harvesting them. Trying to grow them out of season sounds like a borderline mission impossible! I'm thinking that mini pumpkins may be a bit easier to manage in regards to controlling sun and temperature. As a complete rookie, I'd welcome any suggestions!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MCR said:


> Any advice on keeping picked pumpkins from rotting? We just got back from a backpacking trip to find a pretty nasty smell in the garage. The source was the bottom side of the pumpkins I harvested. I had put them on foam mats thinking the softness would be good for them. But it seems like they prevented air flow and things went funky. Appreciate any advice.


I put bricks under my pumpkins. That way they stay dry, allow drainage & airflow


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

PanchoG said:


> Growing my own JOL pumpkin/s has been on my Halloween bucket list for years. I'm in Victoria, Australia which means that I should be sowing pumpkin seeds when I actually want to be harvesting them. Trying to grow them out of season sounds like a borderline mission impossible! I'm thinking that mini pumpkins may be a bit easier to manage in regards to controlling sun and temperature. As a complete rookie, I'd welcome any suggestions!


Double post deleted


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

PanchoG said:


> Growing my own JOL pumpkin/s has been on my Halloween bucket list for years. I'm in Victoria, Australia which means that I should be sowing pumpkin seeds when I actually want to be harvesting them. Trying to grow them out of season sounds like a borderline mission impossible! I'm thinking that mini pumpkins may be a bit easier to manage in regards to controlling sun and temperature. As a complete rookie, I'd welcome any suggestions!


Do you have a shaded area in your yard? I planted a few pumpkins under a tree this summer. They grew great & the shade kept the pumpkins out of direct sunlight.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Decided to pick my prized Fairytale Pumpkin. It’s pretty darn heavy. There’s still a few green guys out there. Hopefully they turn orange soon. Also have a few pictures of the gourds that grew over summer


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey you guys, I noticed that my pumpkin pictures were auto tagged at the bottom of the photos. 
I've never noticed it before. It's kinda strange.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Decided to pick my prized Fairytale Pumpkin. It’s pretty darn heavy. There’s still a few green guys out there. Hopefully they turn orange soon. Also have a few pictures of the gourds that grew over summer


Your pumpkins and gourds are gorgeous!!! So jealous, lol. Adore the Fairytale!

(I noticed the auto tags on peoples pics, too...no idea. I, also, noticed that the comments under my pictures in my albums aren't the correct comments for each pic...)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Your pumpkins and gourds are gorgeous!!! So jealous, lol. Adore the Fairytale!
> 
> (I noticed the auto tags on peoples pics, too...no idea. I, also, noticed that the comments under my pictures in my albums aren't the correct comments for each pic...)


That’s really strange. Do you have any idea when it started?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> That’s really strange. Do you have any idea when it started?


No, not a clue.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Harvested a green FT this morning. Something has been chewing it


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm down to 1 harvest moon.... 

I'mma gonna carve it if it starts rotting anyway.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hopefully, both of your pumpkins make it, Kdestra and UnOrthodOx!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Started cleaning up pumpkin vines in mid September & I'm finally finished. The pumpkin vines seemed EXTRA bristlie(sp?) . So many got stuck in my fingers this year. It's maddening because you can't see them but OMG you can feel them. Just when you think you got it out ~ Ha, no no you didn't. 
Pumpkins are ungrateful creatures


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Started cleaning up pumpkin vines in mid September & I'm finally finished. The pumpkin vines seemed EXTRA bristlie(sp?) . So many got stuck in my fingers this year. It's maddening because you can't see them but OMG you can feel them. Just when you think you got it out ~ Ha, no no you didn't.
> Pumpkins are ungrateful creatures


Yes...pumpkin vines were extra sharp! Lots of my garden plants were, this year. Even my cucumbers, the vines and fruit...they have those tiny white bumps on the skin, they were like needles! It hurt to harvest them.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> Started cleaning up pumpkin vines in mid September & I'm finally finished. The pumpkin vines seemed EXTRA bristlie(sp?) . So many got stuck in my fingers this year. It's maddening because you can't see them but OMG you can feel them. Just when you think you got it out ~ Ha, no no you didn't.
> Pumpkins are ungrateful creatures


I appreciated this post before I went out to clean up vines as a reminder to put on some thick gloves. Thanks!!!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes...pumpkin vines were extra sharp! Lots of my garden plants were, this year. Even my cucumbers, the vines and fruit...they have those tiny white bumps on the skin, they were like needles! It hurt to harvest them.


Sharp!! So very sharp . 
I'm sorry about your cucumbers 😔 
By any chance did you get to make Pickles this year?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MCR said:


> I appreciated this post before I went out to clean up vines as a reminder to put on some thick gloves. Thanks!!!


Only pumpkin growers could possibly under stand the word "bristlie" (not an actual word) 
Gloves?!?! Is that some sort of sorcery??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Sharp!! So very sharp .
> I'm sorry about your cucumbers 😔
> By any chance did you get to make Pickles this year?


Yep, sure did!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm jealous!! Every year I hope to make Pickles & my plants always die.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> I'm jealous!! Every year I hope to make Pickles & my plants always die.


I always have cucumbers practically coming out my ears, lol. I eat a ton, myself, just as cucumbers, give some away to family and neighbors, then the rest I slice with my mandolin, pickle and can, along with tomatoes. Oddly, I hate pickles, lol. I make them for my husband.

I wonder why your plants die? I grow mine upwards...do you do that? I don't know if that would make a difference, but it's what I do.
Have you tried different varieties?


----------



## morganmac (Jul 15, 2021)

It was really great to watch everyone's progress this year, even the ones that didn't turn out as well due to weather and critters. I'm still impressed because although I do pretty well with the garden in general, I have managed to grow exactly one pumpkin in my entire life! Maybe I'll give it a shot again next year.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I always have cucumbers practically coming out my ears, lol. I eat a ton, myself, just as cucumbers, give some away to family and neighbors, then the rest I slice with my mandolin, pickle and can, along with tomatoes. Oddly, I hate pickles, lol. I make them for my husband.
> 
> I wonder why your plants die? I grow mine upwards...do you do that? I don't know if that would make a difference, but it's what I do.
> Have you tried different varieties?
> ...


Incredible!! 
My biggest problem are Cardinals. They love cucumbers & go crazy over them. I'm afraid to cover the plants because I don't want the Cardinals to get trapped. I guess it's a small price to pay for a healthy flock of red birds.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Incredible!!
> My biggest problem are Cardinals. They love cucumbers & go crazy over them. I'm afraid to cover the plants because I don't want the Cardinals to get trapped. I guess it's a small price to pay for a healthy flock of red birds.


Cardinals? Really? I haven't ever seen any Cardinals eating my cucumbers. Interesting...


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Wish me luck getting this pumpkin down tomorrow.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow!!! Good luck!!! Any chance you could rent a "Front end loader" or a little tractor?


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Kdestra said:


> Wow!!! Good luck!!! Any chance you could rent a "Front end loader" or a little tractor?


Thanks! There might be some place to rent one, but I'd never get it through the gate door to the backyard. This seems more fun since I get to throw some engineering at it and build stuff. I'm sure the neighbors are wondering what the heck I've been building too.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MCR said:


> Thanks! There might be some place to rent one, but I'd never get it through the gate door to the backyard. This seems more fun since I get to throw some engineering at it and build stuff. I'm sure the neighbors are wondering what the heck I've been building too.


Your pumpkin is so impressive. If I lived closer I'd definitely be there to help. 
Best of luck


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MCR said:


> Wish me luck getting this pumpkin down tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 755749


Definitely sending lots of luck!!! Lol, that's awesome.


----------



## MCR (Jul 29, 2015)

Success! Will have to weigh it after Halloween when I can cut it into pieces.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MCR said:


> Success! Will have to weigh it after Halloween when I can cut it into pieces.
> 
> View attachment 755798
> 
> ...


Woo-hoo! You got it down safely!! It looks awesome!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

MCR said:


> Success! Will have to weigh it after Halloween when I can cut it into pieces.
> 
> View attachment 755798
> 
> ...


Yay!!! Congratulations


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Shovel chopped the moldy pumpkins/gourds & gave them to the squirrel gods. Managed to save the best for the November topiary. Hubby always leaves the orange Halloween lights up for me. I kind've like the night photo more.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Shovel chopped the moldy pumpkins/gourds & gave them to the squirrel gods. Managed to save the best for the November topiary. Hubby always leaves the orange Halloween lights up for me. I kind've like the night photo more.


Lovely topiary!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lovely topiary!


Thank you 🌻
I was a little worried that there wouldn't be enough gourds this year because they rotted quickly. This was a strange growing season.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Thank you 🌻
> I was a little worried that there wouldn't be enough gourds this year because they rotted quickly. This was a strange growing season.


It definitely was a strange growing year...my worst one, all around. Here's to hoping for a better one next year!
It looks like you had just enough gourds, at least, because it looks great!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

This time of year I go over my notes. 
I weed out the crops that didn't grow & try to figure out why I failed:
Based on that, my pumpkins & gourds grew pretty good. 
The Fairytale seeds I saved & gave to friends all produced beautiful fruit. The vines were resistant to 
SVB attacks & survived drought. The gourds did great & definitely growing them again in 2022. 
However, I'm never attempting to grow Giant Pumpkins again! NEVER! EVER! I'm very envious of everyone who can but I simply can't. 

Wishing you all the Happiest Holidays. 
Stay Weird ~ Weirdos & keep growing pumpkins


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Holidays! 🎃❄🎄


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Just putting some of mine in now trying to outlast the vine borer season


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Just putting some of mine in now trying to outlast the vine borer season


this is last years thread you can find this years thread here 








2022 Pumpkin Growers Thread


Ok so, I need some opinions please. All of my vibes are growing strong, I actually pollinated my fourth female today! One of my vines has some yellowing on the leaf-ends. I googled this and the majority of the answer was "too little or too much water but not disease". Should I concern myself or...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------

